# Creating HD-DVDs and Blu-ray disks with TivoToGo using DVD media...



## bkdtv

Last Updated: 12/27.

You can create HD-DVD and Blu-ray compatible disks in a matter of minutes using high-definition recordings transferred from the TivoHD or Series3.

You do *not* need a HD-DVD or Blu-ray writer; you can do this using *standard DVDs*. You can do this because both high-definition formats support high-definition playback from DVD media.

*Requirements*

 Windows PC

 TivoHD or Tivo Series3

 Tivo Desktop 2.5.1 (free)

 PC DVD writer

 4.7Gb and/or 8.5Gb DVD-R blanks (see FAQ #6 at bottom for DVD+R blanks)

 VideoRedo ($49.99, but 14-day free trial available)

 HD Patch (freeware)

 Ulead DVD MovieFactory 6 Plus ($79.99, but 30-day free trial available) or Nero v8.

Ulead's DVD MovieFactory 6 Plus is by far the best software for creating HD-DVD compatible DVDs, but it requires a $20 plug-in to create Blu-ray compatible DVDs. Be sure to download and install both updates for Ulead MovieFactory 6 Plus before you start.

Nero v8 can also be used to create Blu-ray compatible DVDs. It will do this out of the box, but it will not create HD-DVD compatible DVDs.

To play HD-DVD compatible DVDs, you'll need a Toshiba HD-DVD player or the Xbox360 HD-DVD add-on. If you don't have a HD-DVD player, you can also test playback on your PC using software such as WinDVD or PowerDVD.

To play the Blu-ray compatible DVDs, you need a Sony PS3, Sony BDP-S1, Sony BDP-S300, or Pioneer Elite BDP-HD1 Blu-ray player. Other Blu-ray players do not support these disks.

*Instructions for Ulead DVD MovieFactory 6 Plus*
 Download a high-definition recording from your TiVo. _Screenshot #1, #2_.

 Launch VideoRedo, click 'Open Video,' and select the .Tivo recording from your Tivo Recordings folder. _Screenshot._

 If your Tivo recording has commercials, select Ad-Detective -> Start Ad-Detective Scan in VideoRedo to automatically mark all commercials for removal. Click Save As.. in VideoRedo to save the recording without commercials to your hard drive in .MPG format. _Screenshot._

 Open the .MPG in HDPatch. If the reported Bitrate is more than 25000000 (25Mbps), then change it to 25000000 and click "Patch Stream." If the reported Bitrate is less than 25000000, no change is required and you can exit the app. _Screenshot._

 Launch ULead DVD Movie Factory Plus and choose "New Video Project." _Screenshot._

*For HD-DVD compatible DVDs*: From the "Create Video Disk" dialog, choose HD-DVD.

*For Blu-ray compatible DVDs*: From the "Create Video Disk" dialog, choose AVCHD.
Note: This involves a time-consuming re-encode to MPEG-4 AVC.

*For Blu-ray using BD-R media*: From the "Create Video Disk" dialog, choose Blu-ray and BDMV.

 Click the "Add video files" button (second icon, top left) and select the the .MPG file you saved in step four. If Movie Factory asks you to change the project settings to match the video, select yes. _Screenshot._

 Click Next.

 Select a title screen template (just like Powerpoint). Right-click to edit the title and text on the title screen. _Screenshot._

 Click Next.

 *If using DVD-R media,* click "Burn" to create the disk. _Screenshot._

*If using DVD+R media*, several additional steps are required:

 De-select "Create to Disk" and check "Create HD-DVD folders." Specify the folder where you want the files to be saved. _Screenshot._

 Click Burn to create the HD-DVD folders on your hard drive.

 Once MovieFactory6 Plus is done creating the folders, close it.

 Open Nero Burning ROM v6, v7, or v8.

 Select Recorder -> Change Recorder and select Options. Change the Book Type setting to "Physical Disc Type" and click OK.

 Select "DVD-ROM (UDF)" on the left side of the screen.

 On the "Multisession" tab, select "No Multisession." On the "UDF" tab, click the "Options" pull-down and select "Enable Xbox (TM) compatibility mode." Ignore any warnings. _Screenshot._

Click the "New" button at the bottom of the dialog.

 Drag and drop the HVDVD_TS folder you just created with Movie Factory6 Plus into Nero. _Screenshot._

 Burn the disc by clicking on the "Burn" button on the toolbar.


*Instructions for Nero v8 (Blu-ray compatible DVDs only; does not do HD-DVD compatible DVDs)*
 Download a high-definition recording from your TiVo. _Screenshot #1, #2_.

 Launch VideoRedo, click 'Open Video,' and select the .Tivo recording from your Tivo Recordings folder. _Screenshot._

 If your Tivo recording has commercials, select Ad-Detective -> Start Ad-Detective Scan in VideoRedo to automatically mark all commercials for removal. Click Save As.. in VideoRedo to save the recording without commercials to your hard drive in .MPG format. _Screenshot._

 Open Nero Vision and select Make DVD -> AVCHD.

 On the right, select the type of media you will be using (DVD or DVD-9)

 Click "Add Video Files..." and browse to the MPG you created in step #3. Alternatively, you can drag and drop the MPG created into the window.

 Hit the More >> button and click Video Options.

In Video Options, select the AVCHD tab and click the "Configure Encoder..." button -- select High Quality or Highest Quality (depending on what you want). On the AVCHD tab, also select "High Quality (2-Pass VBR)" as the encoding mode. Click OK to close Video Options.

 If you want to select a menu design, click Next. Otherwise, Check "Create chapters automatically."

 Click Next.

 Select a menu template (if you want one).

 Click Next.

 Click Burn.

No re-encoding is necessary when creating HD-DVD compatible DVDs and Blu-ray disks with Ulead DVD MovieFactory, so disks can be created in as little as 10-15 minutes, depending on the speed of your PC and DVD/BD burner. Recording quality with these HD-DVD compatible DVDs is 100% identical to what you saw with your TiVo.

Unfortunately, the same cannot be said for Blu-ray authoring on DVD in MovieFactory or Nero. Movie Factory6 Plus will burn recordings from the TiVo to _Blu-ray media_ without re-encoding, but for DVD, both Nero and MovieFactory require a _very time-consuming_ conversion to MPEG-4 AVC. The recordings remain high-definition, but quality is not quite as good as the original source file. There is one benefit of this conversion to MPEG-4 AVC with Nero-- it allows you to fit high-definition recordings on disk that would not otherwise fit with MPEG-2, such as movies from Hdnet.

*Important Note*

When creating HD-DVD compatible disks with MovieFactory6 Plus, all recordings must total 4.38Gb (or less) for burning to a single-layer 4.7Gb DVD or 7.96Gb (or less) for burning to a dual-layer 8.5Gb DVD. If you want to fit more than that on a single disk, you'll need a Blu-ray or HD-DVD writer and more expensive media.

Most high-definition movies from HBO-HD, Cinemax-HD, SHO-HD, TMC-HD, STARZ-HD, and Universal-HD will fit on a single 8.5Gb DVD.

The average broadcast and cable network has 18-21 minutes of commercials per hour, so once you've automatically removed commercials with VideoRedo, one-hour programs from those channels will require about 1/3 less space.

Typical space consumed per 60 minutes (with commercials) of HDTV:

ABC - 4.4-6.50 Gb (varies by content and provider)
CBS - 6.0-8.0Gb (varies by content and provider)
NBC - 5.2-8.0 Gb (varies by content and provider)
FOX - 4.4-5.0 Gb (up to 5.6Gb for sports)

HBO - 4.4-4.8 Gb
Cinemax - 4.4-4.8 Gb
Showtime - 4.4-4.8 Gb
Starz - 3.5-4.0 Gb

UHD - 4.0-5.0 Gb
Discovery - up to 8.0Gb (varies widely by provider )
Hdnet - up to 8.0Gb (varies widely by provider )
Hdnet Movies - up to 8.0Gb (varies widely by provider )
TNT - up to 8.0Gb (varies widely by provider )

*Questions*
*Why do you call this "creating HD-DVD disks with DVD media?" Shouldn't you call it "Copying HD to DVD?"*

The DVD-ROM standard does not support high-definition playback. Today, there are two industry standards for high-definition playback on DVD -- HD DVD and BDMV.

HD DVD isn't just media. It's a standard developed by the DVD Forum for storing and playing high-definition files on media. Standard DVDs (officially called 3XDVD) is one of the disk choices defined by the HD DVD specification.

In the early years, the HD DVD ROM format was expected to use standard DVDs with advanced codecs like AVC and WM9 (now called VC-1). It wasn't until later that the DVD Forum decided to adopt Toshiba's AOD disk format instead of Blu-ray and use that as the basis for HD DVD rather than standard DVD media. But they left DVD in as a part of the HD DVD standard, calling it 3XDVD.

There are a number of different HD DVD authoring applications. In all of them, you select the HD DVD format first and the disk size second. Until Sony announced they would make DVD an option for its Blu-ray Disk Movie (BDMV) format, HD DVD was the one and only standard for storing high-definition content on DVD.

*I have a Sony Upconverting DVD player. Using the steps above, will these disks play on my upconverting player?*

Unfortunately, no. Standard DVD players will not play disks authored in HD-DVD format, regardless of the media used.

Upconverting DVD players do not have the hardware necessary to decode high-definition. Decoding high-definition is very different from upconverting standard definition. Upconverting standard definition is incredibly cheap to do; decoding high-definition is more expensive.

To playback full high-definition from DVD, you must have a HD-DVD player, a Blu-ray player like the PS3, or the appropriate playback software on your PC.

*Why didn't you include instructions for a Mac?*

My Mac is too old to do this type of thing, hence I don't have instructions for that platform.

If someone else can post Mac instructions, I will add them to this topic.

 *When will Ulead DVD MovieFactory 6 Plus directly support Tivo files, eliminating the need to load recordings in VideoRedo first?*

According to one forum member, this feature is coming in the next release of MovieFactory Plus.

 *I see stutter during playback of my HD-DVDs. How do I fix that?*

If are using DVD+R disks, make sure you follow the directions in FAQ #6 below, or stutter may result with some players. _Edit: I've added these instructions to the top._

Make sure you have the latest firmware on your Toshiba HD-DVD player. To do that, select Setup -> General -> Maintenance -> Update. The software version is displayed underneath the word Update.

As of December 5th, the current firmware for the A3/A30/A35 is v1.3; the current firmware for the A2/A20/XA2 is v2.7; and the current firmware for the A1/XA1 is v2.4.

If your player is connected to the Internet, then you could use the firmware update menu to download the latest firmware directly to your player (remove any disks from the player before you do so). If your player is not connected to the Internet, then you can download the latest firmware and burn it to CD.

 *I already have DVD+R disks. Can I use those to create HD-DVD compatible disks?*

Yes, but that requires an extra step or stutter will result with some players. Under the _Instructions for Ulead DVD MovieFactory 6 Plus_, substitute the following for step #10. _Edit: I've added these instructions to the top._

 De-select "Create to Disk" and check "Create HD-DVD folders." Specify the folder where you want the files to be saved. _Screenshot._

 Click Burn to create the HD-DVD folders on your hard drive.

 Once MovieFactory6 Plus is done creating the folders, close it.

 Open Nero Burning ROM v6, v7, or v8.

 Select Recorder -> Change Recorder and select Options. Change the Book Type setting to "Physical Disc Type" and click OK.

 Select "DVD-ROM (UDF)" on the left side of the screen.

 On the "Multisession" tab, select "No Multisession." On the "UDF" tab, click the "Options" pull-down and select "Enable Xbox (TM) compatibility mode." Ignore any warnings. _Screenshot._

Click the "New" button at the bottom of the dialog.

 Drag and drop the HVDVD_TS folder you just created with Movie Factory6 Plus into Nero. _Screenshot._

 Burn the disc by clicking on the "Burn" button on the toolbar.

If you fail to follow these directions for DVD+R disks, stutter will result on some players.

Credits

AVS' The Official AVS Guide to HD DVD Authoring
AVS'  My Blu-Ray Movie Burning Experiences...


----------



## George Cifranci

Cool info. Thanks!


----------



## bkdtv

Space holder for Mac instructions, should I get them.


----------



## yunlin12

Nice, this is way cool!


----------



## SugarBowl

I've been meaning to try and make an hd-dvd disc. Now i'll finally have some material.


----------



## Da Goon

Been doing that for a while with content from my HR10-250.


----------



## mattack

bkdtv said:


> You do *not* need a HD-DVD or Blu-ray writer; you can do this using *standard DVDs*. You can do this because both high-definition formats support high-definition playback from DVD media.
> ...
> *Important Note*
> 
> All recordings must total 4.38Gb (or less) for burning to a single-layer 4.7Gb DVD or 7.96Gb (or less) for burning to a dual-layer 8.5Gb DVD.


If this is in the standard, why don't all of the Blu-ray players support it?

Can this be done in multiple sessions (e.g. do one episode this week, burn to DVD-R, then burn next ep next week and then finalize)?

Can you choose where the layer change is?


----------



## litkaj

bkdtv said:


> Most high-definition movies from HBO-HD, Cinemax-HD, SHO-HD, TMC-HD, STARZ-HD, and Universal-HD will fit on a single 8.5Gb DVD.


Sorry, but that is only going to be true for providers who recompress the original streams. I just checked my S3 through TiVo Desktop and found the following:


The Blob - 1:30 - 12GB
Cool Hand Luke - 2:16 - 18GB
Blazing Saddles - 1:36 - 12.5GB
Dangerous Liaisons - 2:01 - 16GB

None of those have commercials, although they do each have a couple minutes of fluff at the end. Even so, none are anywhere near 8.5GB. I did have a couple of HD movies that were smaller but even though were about 6GB/hour (could have been 720p).

I suppose you could split them to multiple discs, but a better solution would be to reencode the stream to AVC before authoring the disk. If done properly there will be no noticeable quality loss.


----------



## bkdtv

litkaj said:


> Sorry, but that is only going to be true for providers who recompress the original streams. I just checked my S3 through TiVo Desktop and found the following:
> 
> 
> The Blob - 1:30 - 12GB
> Cool Hand Luke - 2:16 - 18GB
> Blazing Saddles - 1:36 - 12.5GB
> Dangerous Liaisons - 2:01 - 16GB
> 
> None of those have commercials, although they do each have a couple minutes of fluff at the end. Even so, none are anywhere near 8.5GB.


Those recordings are made from Hdnet Movies, which uses a 50+% higher bitrate than HBO, SHO, TMC, Universal HD, etc. That information is in the FAQ, where I listed typical hourly bitrates for each channel.



mattack said:


> If this is in the standard, why don't all of the Blu-ray players support it?


With HD-DVD, high-definition playback from DVD was part of the original specification. They call it 3X DVD.

Blu-ray added that feature at the "11th hour" because HD-DVD had it and they did not, and at least one major studio wanted it. Because Blu-ray added the feature so late in the game, many of the early first-generation players do not support it. I'm not certain high-definition playback from DVD is a _mandatory_ feature of the Blu-ray specification, but I do know that the players I mentioned above support it. Some other Blu-ray players may support it as well, but I couldn't state that definitively.



mattack said:


> Can this be done in multiple sessions (e.g. do one episode this week, burn to DVD-R, then burn next ep next week and then finalize)?
> 
> Can you choose where the layer change is?


I've never tried that so I do not know.


----------



## HDTiVo

bkdtv:

Could you write a bit about 24p vs 60i perhaps in your bit rate section?

Thanks.


----------



## bdraw

Nice job!

Wow, I always forget how low those bit rates are. I guess it's not in my head that Blu-ray movies look so much better than those on cable.


----------



## MJedi

Thanks for the instructions! Can't wait to try this... But, is Ulead the only application that can create HD-DVD's or Blu-ray projects?

I hope someone can create the instructions for a Mac as well.


----------



## aaronwt

MJedi said:


> Thanks for the instructions! Can't wait to try this... But, is Ulead the only application that can create HD-DVD's or Blu-ray projects?
> 
> I hope someone can create the instructions for a Mac as well.


Nero can do it also.


----------



## bkdtv

MJedi said:


> Thanks for the instructions! Can't wait to try this... But, is Ulead the only application that can create HD-DVD's or Blu-ray projects?
> 
> I hope someone can create the instructions for a Mac as well.


There are a number of applications that can do it. The problem is most applications want to re-encode the files. Re-encoding high-definition takes a very long time on most PCs and also degrades quality.

Ulead's DVD MovieFactory 6 Plus is able to use the original, unmodified MPEG-2 recording, so HD-DVD and Blu-ray compatible DVDs can be created in 5-10 minutes instead of 5-10 hours.


----------



## Saxion

bkdtv said:


> and then open that MPG in HDTVtoMPEG2 to remove the commercials.


I get an error "Could Not Find A Channel" when I try to open the .mpg file in HDTVtoMPEG2. Any idea how to fix that?


----------



## bkdtv

Saxion said:


> I get an error "Could Not Find A Channel" when I try to open the .mpg file in HDTVtoMPEG2. Any idea how to fix that?


For some reason, I thought HDTVtoMPEG2 could open MPG files, but it only opens .TS files. Sorry about that. It looks like you will need to use VideoRedo to remove commercials. 

I use VideoRedo -- a great application -- so the instructions were based on that. But I wanted to give members a free alternative to VideoRedo, so listed HDTVtoMPEG2. But unless there is a free utility to convert the Tivo MPG to a TS file, I guess it's not possible to use that app to remove commercials.

I edited the first post to remove the references to HDTVtoMPEG2.


----------



## Canoehead

What about storing the product on a DLNA server and serving to a PS3 or Xbox 360 ?


----------



## bdraw

On a Mac you can use TiVoDecode Manger to extract and decode to MPEG2.
Then you can use MPEG Streamclip to clip out commercials.
But the only thing I know to burn HD DVD/Blu-ray compatible DVDs is DVD Studio Pro 4, which is about $1300.


----------



## pkscout

bdraw said:


> On a Mac you can use TiVoDecode Manger to extract and decode to MPEG2.
> Then you can use MPEG Streamclip to clip out commercials.
> But the only thing I know to burn HD DVD/Blu-ray compatible DVDs is DVD Studio Pro 4, which is about $1300.


When I tried that MPEG Streamclip wouldn't open the MPG file claiming that I needed the *QuickTime 6* MPEG2 plugin. I have Quicktime 7 with the MPEG2 plugin. So I converted it to H264 first and then manually clipped out the commercials.

Can MPEG Streamclip autodetect commercials? Or even clip out stuff? The only way I could get it to work was to set one in and one out point for the first act of a show, save it, and then repeat for each act. Then I used QTPro to stitch the files back together.

*EDIT: nevermind. RTFM.*
MPEG Streamclip doesn't autodetect, but I see now that you can cut out frames (i.e. the commercials). I'm going to do some more checking about the MPEG2 thing, as it is possible I never upgraded the MPEG2 component when I upgraded to Quicktime 7. I guess I'll have to give Apple $20 for a third time for this. <sigh>


----------



## Saxion

bkdtv said:


> For some reason, I thought HDTVtoMPEG2 could open MPG files, but it only opens .TS files. Sorry about that. It looks like you will need to use VideoRedo to remove commercials.


That's OK. Your information has been super-valuable, thanks! I'll see if I can dig up a free utility somewhere that can automatically clip commercials from MPEG2 files. Until then, manually editing things in NeroVision worked for me.

Edit: I've found a way to automatically remove commercials in MPEG files using free utilities. Not sure if this will work with HD files; I've only tried with SD for now. Download the latest version of ComSkip here, which is a command-line driven utility to scan for commercials in MPEG files. Then download the latest version of ComCut here, which is a GUI front-end for ComSkip that is a lot easier to use. ComCut just has a few options, and one of them is the installation location of ComSkip, which you'll have to fill in. Other than that, it should pretty much just work. When running the program, be patient, it is pretty slow process.


----------



## gschoen

bkdtv said:


> Most high-definition movies from HBO-HD, Cinemax-HD, SHO-HD, TMC-HD, STARZ-HD, and Universal-HD will fit on a single 8.5Gb DVD.


How do you transfer this content to the PC using Tivo Desktop? All mine are copy protected.


----------



## vstone

gschoen said:


> How do you transfer this content to the PC using Tivo Desktop? All mine are copy protected.


My question exactly. I can't even transfer most of this stuff to another S3. Other OTA stuff, the only things I've been able to transfer are_SOME_ Discovery HDT stuff and some TNTHD stuff.


----------



## bkdtv

gschoen said:


> How do you transfer this content to the PC using Tivo Desktop? All mine are copy protected.


Few cable companies apply _widespread_ copy protection, except to premium cable channels like HBO, Showtime, etc. If your provider is among those that does copy-protect most their digital cable channels, there is not much you can do about that.

FCC mandate permits cable companies to apply copy protection (CCI 0x02) -- preventing use of TTG and MRV -- on any channel outside of the _limited basic_ tier. This is typically an independent decision by the cable company, but it can done at the request of the content provider, some of whom now want some copy protection as part of the contract renewal for their channel(s).

Cable companies are *not permitted* to copy-protect local channels. If you are not able to use TTG (or MRV) with a recording from a local channel, you should contact your cable provider to have them correct the problem. Tell them they are using a CCI value of 0x02 on their local channels that prevents copying, in violation of federal law.

My provider is Verizon FiOS, which does not copy-protect most content. I know some are switching from Comcast to FiOS for that reason.


----------



## megazone

bkdtv said:


> I'm not certain high-definition playback from DVD is a _mandatory_ feature of the Blu-ray specification, but I do know that the players I mentioned above support it. Some other Blu-ray players may support it as well, but I couldn't state that definitively.


Yeah, it is called 'BD9' - which is basically short for Blu-ray Disc on DVD9 media. All the software aspects of Blu-ray, but the old disc hardware.

Most BD players support it - either 'out of the box' or with a firmware update. This is the format used by some newer HD 'Blu-ray' camcorders, recording using Blu-ray formatting onto mini-DVD media.

While 3XDVD and BD9 are *VERY* similar - same media, same codecs - they're not really compatible. There are variances in the specified bitrates (3XDVD has a lower bitrate/longer runtime, while BD9 went for higher bitrate/lower runtime), and some other aspects. So while it *may* be possible to play a 3XDVD in a BD player, or a BD9 in an HD DVD player - depending on how tolerant the player is - don't count on it.


----------



## TexasGrillChef

Roxio Version 10 and a Blu-ray recorder will work just fine.

Using TiVo Desktop 2.5 & Roxio 10 I have succesfully transfered Heroes in HD to a Blu-Ray disc & it has succesfully played in HD on both my Samsung & Pioneer Blu-Ray players

TGC

P.S. I am using a 50gb Re-writable Blu-Ray disc... and so far I have the entire season copied over & *STILL * have room for at least 4-6 more episodes. (Currently 5 shows on Blu-ray using 16gb... I remove commericals)


----------



## TexasGrillChef

bkdtv said:


> [*] *When will Ulead DVD MovieFactory 6 Plus directly support Tivo files, eliminating the need to load recordings in VideoRedo first?*
> 
> Good question! I want to know the answer too.[/list]


When I called a friend of mine that works for them... they said they were working on the TiVo file format & should have that in VERSION 7 PLUS.

Roxio 10 has full support for HD TiVo files & *WILL BURN * Blu-Ray discs for those of us with Blu-Ray players & Blu-Ray burners.

TGC


----------



## bkdtv

TexasGrillChef said:


> Roxio Version 10 and a Blu-ray recorder will work just fine.
> 
> Using TiVo Desktop 2.5 & Roxio 10 I have succesfully transfered Heroes in HD to a Blu-Ray disc & it has succesfully played in HD on both my Samsung & Pioneer Blu-Ray players





TexasGrillChef said:


> Roxio 10 has full support for HD TiVo files & WILL BURN Blu-Ray discs for those of us with Blu-Ray players & Blu-Ray burners.


Roxio 10 still won't burn high-definition files to DVD, unfortunately. You need a Blu-ray burner (and expensive BD-RE media) if you want to use that program. I like DVDs because they cost me about 10 cents each.



TexasGrillChef said:


> When I called a friend of mine that works for them... they said they were working on the TiVo file format & should have that in VERSION 7 PLUS.


That is excellent news, thanks.


----------



## MichaelLAX

bkdtv said:


> I like DVDs because they cost me about 10 cents each.


I use T.Yuden 4x DVD-Rs at about 30 cents each. What do you use for 10 cents?


----------



## bkdtv

MichaelLAX said:


> I use T.Yuden 4x DVD-Rs at about 30 cents each. What do you use for 10 cents?


Cheap stuff on sale. 

I guess that is a little misleading, since I use better DVD-Rs with printable white labels to archive my favorite programs in high-def. But just to give a friend a copy of something like Heroes for playback on their PS3 or HD-DVD player, I use whatever I found on sale via Anandtech Deals, Fatwallet.com, etc.


----------



## MichaelLAX

bkdtv said:


> But just to give a friend a copy of something like Heroes for playback on their PS3 or HD-DVD player...


Your friends don't get NBC?


----------



## bkdtv

MichaelLAX said:


> Your friends don't get NBC?


It was a real world example. On Monday, Verizon provided incorrect guide data for NBC in at least one region, and many customers with the FiOS Motorola DVR missed Heroes and/or Journeyman as a result.

I also used that example because it is undeniably fair use.  Fair use isn't so clear cut when it comes to giving out recordings from subscription channels, and thus I didn't mention whether I might have done the same thing for another popular Monday night program from SHO-HD.


----------



## TexasGrillChef

bkdtv said:


> Roxio 10 still won't burn high-definition files to DVD, unfortunately. You need a Blu-ray burner (and expensive BD-RE media) if you want to use that program. I like DVDs because they cost me about 10 cents each.
> 
> That is excellent news, thanks.


Very True!

Roxio 10 WILL NOT burn HD files to REGULAR DVD's....

HOWEVER....

IF you ARE lucky enough to have a Blu-ray burner.... & a Blu-Ray player...
then Roxio 10 is the perfect program to put TiVo HD files onto Blu-Ray.

TGC


----------



## mr.unnatural

This is great info with one exception - It's been posted in the AVSForums since July of 2006!  In fact, I'm pretty sure this info has been posted here before and suddenly it's a revelation? I've been burning homebrew HD-DVDs for about a year now.



bkdtv said:


> Cheap stuff on sale.
> 
> I guess that is a little misleading, since I use better DVD-Rs with printable white labels to archive my favorite programs in high-def. But just to give a friend a copy of something like Heroes for playback on their PS3 or HD-DVD player, I use whatever I found on sale via Anandtech Deals, Fatwallet.com, etc.


Really bad move. At the speed your DVDs are spinning how long do you think your drive will last if only a slight corner or your paper label starts peeling off? There have been reports of instant and massive destruction of DVD drives due to this very problem. Get yourself a cheap Epson printer (about $100) and some printable Taiyo Yuden DVDs and you'll never regret it.


----------



## bkdtv

mr.unnatural said:


> This is great info with one exception - It's been posted in the AVSForums since July of 2006!  In fact, I'm pretty sure this info has been posted here before and suddenly it's a revelation? I've been burning homebrew HD-DVDs for about a year now.


The ability to download recordings from the TivoHD and Series3 was just added last week, so obviously it is new to this platform. Others were probably using the same method to burn disks transferred from hacked HD DirecTivos, but discussion of those hacks is not permitted here.

Variants of these instructions are certainly discussed on other forums. Most of the threads on AVS and other forums assume a higher level of experience with Windows and various third-party tools. Most of those threads also focus on TS files recorded with a PC, and how to work with them, and much of that information does not apply to MPGs from the TiVo. Some threads have not been updated to reflect the changes in the newest applications.

I am by no means the first person to post this information. My intent was to produce concise, easy-to-understand instructions for creating HD-DVD and Blu-ray compatible disks using Tivo files and DVD media. I did not want to require anything beyond a minimal level of experience with Windows.



mr.unnatural said:


> At the speed your DVDs are spinning how long do you think your drive will last if only a slight corner or your paper label starts peeling off? There have been reports of instant and massive destruction of DVD drives due to this very problem. Get yourself a cheap Epson printer (about $100) and some printable Taiyo Yuden DVDs and you'll never regret it.


I think you misinterpreted my post. They don't have paper labels, but printable labels. I use an Epson R200 to print directly onto the disk.


----------



## mrinfofinder

thanks bkdtv for the tutorial. I found a few others but this tops them all


----------



## mr.unnatural

bkdtv said:


> The ability to download recordings from the TivoHD and Series3 was just added last week, so obviously it is new to this platform. Others were probably using the same method to burn disks transferred from hacked HD DirecTivos, but discussion of those hacks is not permitted here.


Actually, TivoToGo and MRV were the new features you speak of. Some S3 and Tivo HD owners have had the capability to download programs from their Tivos and burn them to HD-DVD for quite a while now. It's just one of those things you wouldn't know about if you never ventured outside these forums.  FWIW, downloads using TTG are painfully slooooow.



bkdtv said:


> I think you misinterpreted my post. They don't have paper labels, but printable labels. I use an Epson R200 to print directly onto the disk.


The term "labels" implies that it is something that is applied to the surface of the disc. How else was I to interpret it? Your discs do not have printable labels but rather a printable surface. There is a vast difference between the two.


----------



## HDTiVo

mr.unnatural said:


> Actually, TivoToGo and MRV were the new features you speak of. Some S3 and Tivo HD owners have had the capability to download programs from their Tivos and burn them to HD-DVD for quite a while now. It's just one of those things you wouldn't know about if you never ventured outside these forums.  FWIW, downloads using TTG are painfully slooooow.
> 
> The term "labels" implies that it is something that is applied to the surface of the disc. How else was I to interpret it? Your discs do not have printable labels but rather a printable surface. There is a vast difference between the two.


Alright, but don't nitpick. bkdtv is tremendously good at what he does. He is one of the most accurate and valuable people around here.


----------



## fred2

mr.unnatural said:


> Actually, TivoToGo and MRV were the new features you speak of. Some S3 and Tivo HD owners have had the capability to download programs from their Tivos and burn them to HD-DVD for quite a while now. It's just one of those things you wouldn't know about if you never ventured outside these forums.  FWIW, downloads using TTG are painfully slooooow.
> 
> The term "labels" implies that it is something that is applied to the surface of the disc. How else was I to interpret it? Your discs do not have printable labels but rather a printable surface. There is a vast difference between the two.


Can you HINT at where these discussions may have occurred? (if permissible on this forum)


----------



## mrmike

fred2 said:


> Can you HINT at where these discussions may have occurred? (if permissible on this forum)


If you can _deal_ with a discussion board that's more like a _database_ of random hints and occasional tidbits of knowledge rather than a proper discussion _forum_, you might find what you're looking for out there somewhere.


----------



## GBL

Will Videoredo TVSuite be able to create HD-DVDs?


----------



## bkdtv

GBL said:


> Will Videoredo TVSuite be able to create HD-DVDs?


Unfortunately, it cannot.

VideoRedo TVSuite can downconvert HD recordings to SD and burn them to DVD, but it cannot create DVDs with high-definition content for playback on HD-DVD or Blu-ray players. I asked about that feature but was told it was not currently planned.

Please feel free to let the VideoRedo folks know that is a feature you want.


----------



## mercurial

I'm still trying to figure out the difference between "Plus" and "TV Suite" their comparison page is 404 and no one is responding to email inquires...


----------



## bkdtv

mercurial said:


> I'm still trying to figure out the difference between "Plus" and "TV Suite" their comparison page is 404 and no one is responding to email inquires...


I don't think they've officially launched the TVSuite yet. When they do, I'm sure it will be on their homepage. Existing VideoRedo users are given the option to upgrade for $20.

The TVSuite is integrates VideoRedo and DVD authoring. That way, you can open recordings, cut commercials, and burn to DVD all in the same program.


----------



## suzook

anyone here using video redo on vista? i get an error "unable to open external reader error". any know why?


----------



## lrhorer

bkdtv said:


> Cheap stuff on sale.
> 
> I guess that is a little misleading, since I use better DVD-Rs with printable white labels to archive my favorite programs in high-def. But just to give a friend a copy of something like Heroes for playback on their PS3 or HD-DVD player, I use whatever I found on sale via Anandtech Deals, Fatwallet.com, etc.


Interesting. If I'm going to keep it for my collection, I usually use plain old non-printable DVDs and write the name with a sharpie. It stays in my DVD jukebox player, so I'll likely only see it once every few years. For friends and family, I usually use a Lightscribe disc. Then I don't have to hear complaints about my handwriting.


----------



## cpgny9

I downloaded and purchased all of these programs. I was successful in transfering an HDTV program from my tivo series 3 to my pc and was able to burn a dvd that was playable in my HD dvd player. However, I am unable to burn a dvd that can play in my blu-ray player. I purchased and applied the add-on, however, when i select blu-ray (BDMV) per your instructions, it looks for a blu-ray blank disc, not a regular dvd or dvd DL disk.

Is there something I forgot or I am missing or I am doing wrong? As I understood it, I could burn HD DVD and Blu-ray compatible disc using regular DVD media.

Any help would be greatly appreciated

Thanks!


----------



## lombard

So I downloaded and saved a HD show as an .mpg using TiVo Download manager on my mac. I was hoping this would be good enough for generic .mpg playback on my Xbox 360 and/or my PS3. Turns out that after burning the file onto a DVD, the Xbox wouldn't even recognize it as a media disk, while the PS3 would play the file. Though, it didn't play the file flawlessly. It's playback speed was all screwed up.

I'd be happy just getting this functionality to work.


----------



## bkdtv

cpgny9 said:


> Is there something I forgot or I am missing or I am doing wrong? As I understood it, I could burn HD DVD and Blu-ray compatible disc using regular DVD media.


Choose AVCHD instead of BDMV when creating the Blu-ray compatible disk. Sorry about that.


----------



## mercurial

suzook said:


> anyone here using video redo on vista? i get an error "unable to open external reader error". any know why?


No idea why but the trial of Plus is running fine on my Vista Ultimate 64-bit install and if something runs on Vista 64-bit, it should run on anything... Any chance you replaced/tinkered with your CODECs? That would be my mildly educated but completely wild-ass guess....


----------



## jmjerome

Using Nero and/or VideoReDo or any other product you might recommend, how do I save a tivo file to my pc that my Network PS3 will see and play? It doesn't like the mpg file.


----------



## Canoehead

The PS3 seems to choke on the high-def MPG2 files - they judder and jump. Even the Tivo S3 doesn't seem to like the file once VideoReDo has removed the commercial - the audio/video sync are off and there is random macro-blocking


----------



## Bidibob2

I downloaded Roxio 10 thinking I could take burn the .tivo file directly to a blu-ray (bdmv) disc but I'm having difficulty nailing down the application that will allso me to do this...in My Movie I only have the option to choose up to an 8.5 GB DVD. The only place that I can see the option to choose blu-ray is in either data or copy blu-ray, neither of which indicate they are bdmv.

QUOTE=TexasGrillChef]Roxio Version 10 and a Blu-ray recorder will work just fine.

Using TiVo Desktop 2.5 & Roxio 10 I have succesfully transfered Heroes in HD to a Blu-Ray disc & it has succesfully played in HD on both my Samsung & Pioneer Blu-Ray players


----------



## fred2

If this question is not "forbidden" is there freeware that strips the .tivo coding. Since we seem to be permitted to discuss Videora, there may be other ways that can also be discussed?

I tried DirectShowDump but it takes seconds (instant) and seems to create a 1k file!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Laserfan

I am interested to do this as well, but I do have a question or two: can a "typical" one-hour HD TV show, that is usually 40min after commercials are removed, fit onto a DVD-5 (single layer) disc, or are dual layers needed for virtually everything?

My editing machine is not available ATM and I don't recall filesizes; further wondering about the overhead of Ulead MF.

I'd do this in a heartbeat if 40min shows will fit on a DVD+R. :up:


----------



## bkdtv

jmjerome said:


> Using Nero and/or VideoReDo or any other product you might recommend, how do I save a tivo file to my pc that my Network PS3 will see and play? It doesn't like the mpg file.


The PS3 is very picky about the MPGs it will play from its hard disk. I would run your MPG through MPEG2Repair.

If this doesn't work for you, I will try to determine the process I used to get MPGs to play from the hard drive on the PS3. [I've since forgotten what I did.]


----------



## bkdtv

Laserfan said:


> I am interested to do this as well, but I do have a question or two: can a "typical" one-hour HD TV show, that is usually 40min after commercials are removed, fit onto a DVD-5 (single layer) disc, or are dual layers needed for virtually everything?


It depends on the network and how much compression they use.

I can easily fit series recordings from ABC, FOX, and CW to DVD-5. I can also fit series recordings from Showtime (like Dexter) to DVD-5, after I cut out the season recap and the preview for the following week. I cannot fit most series recordings from the Baltimore CBS affiliate (18.2 Mbps) to DVD-5, but recordings from the DC CBS affiliate (~15 Mbps) do fit. Recordings from my NBC affiliate are a tight squeeze; I can usually fit Heroes after I cut the commercials, cut the intro, cut the preview, etc.



Laserfan said:


> My editing machine is not available ATM and I don't recall filesizes; further wondering about the overhead of Ulead MF.


Ulead MovieFactory6 Plus allows you to add 4.38Gb worth of recorded content to a SL DVD and 7.96Gb to a DL DVD.


----------



## Canoehead

bkdtv said:


> The PS3 is very picky about the MPGs it will play from its hard disk. I would run your MPG through MPEG2Repair.
> 
> If this doesn't work for you, I will try to determine the process I used to get MPGs to play from the hard drive on the PS3. [I've since forgotten what I did.]


Cool - I will try this - though you cannot put files in excess of 4gb on the PS3 HDD, you can play longer files from a server via a program like Twonky or TVersity. The PS3 really only tolerates MPG2s - its preferred food by far is MPG4s/AVCs


----------



## Laserfan

bkdtv said:


> I cannot fit most series recordings from the Baltimore CBS affiliate (18.2 Mbps)


Thanks for your reply, I happened to pick "Cane" for my first TTG/TTCB attempt, and it has the high bitrate as well. Maybe I will try resizing/reencoding to 720p--will probably look fine (if I can tolerate my PC being tied-up for days on end!).


----------



## HDTiVo

Laserfan said:


> Thanks for your reply, I happened to pick "Cane" for my first TTG/TTCB attempt, and it has the high bitrate as well. Maybe I will try resizing/reencoding to 720p--will probably look fine (if I can tolerate my PC being tied-up for days on end!).


What will you use to transcode/transrate the mpeg2 down to size to fit the DVD-5?


----------



## Laserfan

HDTiVo said:


> What will you use to transcode/transrate the mpeg2 down to size to fit the DVD-5?


Hmm, I didn't mention that, but the two tools I use are HDTV2DVD (converts transport streams from VideoReDo) and VideoReDoTVSuite which is brand-new. I know H2D will also output for DVD-9, I expect VRDTVS does also (not sure).

I did just convert a 1080i Tivo to 1280x720p Xvid w/AC3 and it looks/sounds outstanding, but unfortunately AFAIK Tivo Desktop doesn't transfer it so I can't play it on my S3, I instead play this file with my ShowCenter 200. I will probably use this method to save all my Tivo HD grabs (vs DVD/720x480SD) since the filesize goes from 5+Gb to 1.5Gb or less. I can fit several shows on a single DVD-5.


----------



## tootal2

Do i need the blue-ray hd-dvd plug in for 24.99. To make a hd-dvd on nero 8?


----------



## HDTiVo

Laserfan said:


> Hmm, I didn't mention that, but the two tools I use are HDTV2DVD (converts transport streams from VideoReDo) and VideoReDoTVSuite which is brand-new. I know H2D will also output for DVD-9, I expect VRDTVS does also (not sure).
> 
> I did just convert a 1080i Tivo to 1280x720p Xvid w/AC3 and it looks/sounds outstanding, but unfortunately AFAIK Tivo Desktop doesn't transfer it so I can't play it on my S3, I instead play this file with my ShowCenter 200. I will probably use this method to save all my Tivo HD grabs (vs DVD/720x480SD) since the filesize goes from 5+Gb to 1.5Gb or less. I can fit several shows on a single DVD-5.


But wait... this is about getting an HD show onto a DVD-5 in HD format for play on a hi def DVD player. So in the case of a show (edited) that is still over 4.3GB, what do you use to shave the bitrate enough to make it fit?


----------



## bkdtv

tootal2 said:


> Do i need the blue-ray hd-dvd plug in for 24.99. To make a hd-dvd on nero 8?


As I noted in the first post, Nero will not make HD-DVD compatible disks with DVDs, as far as I can tell (even with the add-on).

When you buy the add-on for Nero, it lets you make HD-DVDs with 15Gb and 25Gb HD-DVD media. But it doesn't give you the option to choose DVD5 and DVD9.


----------



## tootal2

bkdtv said:


> As I noted in the first post, Nero will not make HD-DVD compatible disks with DVDs, as far as I can tell (even with the add-on).
> 
> When you buy the add-on for Nero, it lets you make HD-DVDs with 15Gb and 25Gb HD-DVD media. But it doesn't give you the option to choose DVD5 and DVD9.


Guess I wasted 50.00 to upgrade to nero 8 ultra edition. But neros website says:

* Direct access to all features from
the project launcher
* High Definition format support
* Xbox 360 and PlayStation® 3
streaming features
--> * Blu-ray Disc and HD DVD burning support
* SecurDisc data protection support
* Copy a disc with just one click
* Graphics optimized for Windows Vista ®
* Continual free updates


----------



## bkdtv

tootal2 said:


> Guess I wasted 50.00 to upgrade to nero 8 ultra edition. But neros website says:
> 
> * Direct access to all features from
> the project launcher
> * High Definition format support
> * Xbox 360 and PlayStation® 3
> streaming features
> --> * Blu-ray Disc and HD DVD burning support
> * SecurDisc data protection support
> * Copy a disc with just one click
> * Graphics optimized for Windows Vista ®
> * Continual free updates


Nero only supports burning of actual 15Gb and 30Gb HD-DVDs with that add-on. It's BDMV support only works with 25Gb and 50Gb Blu-ray disks.

Ulead Movie Factory 6 Plus is the only software I've found that will author HD-DVD compatible DVDs _without_ re-encoding content to disk. Nero really isn't in the same league with that program, which is not entirely surprising, because Nero offers a half dozen different programs for different tasks, whereas Movie Factory 6 Plus is devoted exclusively to disk authoring.


----------



## Laserfan

HDTiVo said:


> ...in the case of a show (edited) that is still over 4.3GB, what do you use to shave the bitrate


Sorry, I misunderstood your comment/question.

I haven't attempted to shave a >DVD-5 program to work on HD-DVD; I've only re-encoded to 720p Xvid (and 1/5th the size of MPEG2), since I have a media player that will play these files. At this point I'm not sure it's worth the bother to put a 40min TV show on a DVD-5 for HD-DVD player. That would be a lot of discs to keep track of...

Options, options...


----------



## bkdtv

HDTiVo said:


> But wait... this is about getting an HD show onto a DVD-5 in HD format for play on a hi def DVD player. So in the case of a show (edited) that is still over 4.3GB, what do you use to shave the bitrate enough to make it fit?


You can re-encode.

(1) Demultiplex the MPG to separate the DD5.1 audio from the video;
(2) Re-encode the video;
(3) Re-multiplex the DD5.1 audio and video into a single MPG.

I demultiplex the 5.1 audio and video using DGIndex (free, included with MeGUI). Then I re-encode MPEG-2 video at a lower bitrate using HC Encoder (free). Once the video is done, I re-multiplex the new, lower-bitrate MPEG-2 video with the DD5.1 audio using ImagoMPEG-Muxer (free). I did not mention any of this in the first post because it is too complicated for most.

Be aware that high-quality encoding is _very_ processor intensive. Most encoders are multi-threaded so they will take advantage of every core in your system, i.e. quad-core processors finish in about 1/4 the time of single-core processors.


----------



## Laserfan

bkdtv said:


> I re-encode MPEG-2 video at a lower bitrate using HC Encoder (free).


Thanks for that. I've used Hank's Encoder before but never to make an HD MPEG-2 encoding. One question: how do you set-up HC to assure a DVD-5 size in the end? I didn't think it had a "filesize" option?


----------



## bkdtv

Laserfan said:


> Thanks for that. I've used Hank's Encoder before but never to make an HD MPEG-2 encoding. One question: how do you set-up HC to assure a DVD-5 size in the end? I didn't think it had a "filesize" option?


The latest version (v0.21) has a file length option.










When encoding, you'll probably want to set the maximum bitrate at 15000.


----------



## Laserfan

bkdtv said:


> The latest version (v0.21) has a file length option. When encoding, you'll probably want to set the maximum bitrate at 15000.


Thanks for the pic--so I may as well beg you for a typical .avs file!!!??!!


----------



## HDTiVo

bkdtv said:


> You can re-encode.
> 
> (1) Demultiplex the MPG to separate the DD5.1 audio from the video;
> (2) Re-encode the video;
> (3) Re-multiplex the DD5.1 audio and video into a single MPG.
> 
> I demultiplex the 5.1 audio and video using DGIndex (free, included with MeGUI). Then I re-encode MPEG-2 video at a lower bitrate using HC Encoder (free). Once the video is done, I re-multiplex the new, lower-bitrate MPEG-2 video with the DD5.1 audio using ImagoMPEG-Muxer (free). I did not mention any of this in the first post because it is too complicated for most.
> 
> Be aware that high-quality encoding is _very_ processor intensive. Most encoders are multi-threaded so they will take advantage of every core in your system, i.e. quad-core processors finish in about 1/4 the time of single-core processors.


  You bet your @$$ it seems complicated. 

I tried using the Ulead DVD Factory program to transcode the HD mpg to a lower bit rate, but the output was unusable. The mpg plays the audio, but the video goes from the first frame right to a still frame from later on. This happens in WMP, VideoRedo, etc. Also Factory was incredibly slow each step of the way, seeming to process or analyze the mpeg source several times as it is selected and manipulated.

So I'll suck it up and start monkeying with the above.

Why is it necessary to transrate a demuxed video?

I picked up DGIndex 1.4.9 here ... http://neuron2.net/dgmpgdec/dgmpgdec.html
HC Encoder 0.21 here... http://www.free-codecs.com/download/HC_encoder.htm
ImagoMPEG-Muxer 1.1 here... http://www.videohelp.com/tools/ImagoMPEG-Muxer


----------



## CCourtney

bkdtv said:


> Y
> To play HD-DVD compatible DVDs, you'll need a Toshiba HD-DVD player (now $99 at Walmart) or the Xbox360 HD-DVD add-on. If you don't have a HD-DVD player, you can also test playback on your PC using software such as WinDVD or PowerDVD.


Where's this $99 HD-DVD player? I went to the link and it was just a link to Sign up for Walmart special adds. When I go to there website I can't find anything close.

CCourtney


----------



## bkdtv

CCourtney said:


> Where's this $99 HD-DVD player? I went to the link and it was just a link to Sign up for Walmart special adds. When I go to there website I can't find anything close.


Ooops, I will remove that.

Best Buy and Walmart both had the Toshiba HD-A2 HD-DVD player on sale for $99 last week. It's now back to the regular price. I expect we'll see another such sale on Black Friday.


----------



## CCourtney

Errrrr.... I guess that's what happens when I'm off the forum for too long.


----------



## HDTiVo

I got as far as the transrate with HC Encoder where I shaved about 10% off the video size.

ImagoMPEG-Muxer halts after 1.1%, leaving about a 3.25 sec mpg.

Using a 720p ESPN recording a bit over 3 min. long.


----------



## bkdtv

HDTiVo said:


> I got as far as the transrate with HC Encoder where I shaved about 10% off the video size.
> 
> ImagoMPEG-Muxer halts after 1.1%, leaving about a 3.25 sec mpg.
> 
> Using a 720p ESPN recording a bit over 3 min. long.


I don't have a lot of experience with ImagoMPEG-Muxer, but it did work on the few recordings I tried. There are one or two other freeware alternatives; I'll find and post them later.

I have read about people having problems with ImagoMPEG-Muxer, so I am not entirely surprised.


----------



## cfryer

Thank you for the very easy tutorial! I bought a floor model XA2 a few days before the $99 craziness and love the player. Unfortunately, the fan noise is loud and I shipped it off to Toshiba for repair so I can't test the DVD I just created using your method.



> To playback full high-definition from DVD, you must have a HD-DVD player, a Blu-ray player like the PS3, or the appropriate playback software on your PC.


As far as I can tell, only WinDVD 8 HD/BD and Cyberlink PowerDVD Ultra have any HD-DVD playback capabiity on PC. Can you confirm? I want to test the HD-DVD I created before I get my XA2 back.


----------



## Optics

Thanks for the guide. This will make me jump to TiVoHD and ditch my cable DVR.

However,


bkdtv said:


> Nero only supports burning of actual 15Gb and 30Gb HD-DVDs with that add-on. It's BDMV support only works with 25Gb and 50Gb Blu-ray disks.


According to The Official AVS Guide to HD DVD Authoring, Nero can burn compatible HD DVD, step 4C:


> In the "Options" pull-down (or the checkbox under "Advanced," depending on your version of Nero), select "Enable Xbox (TM) compatibility mode."


Will XBOX compatibility mode work with Nero and HD DVD? I've burned HD content to DVD using Nero and following the AVS guide. The DVD plays fine on my Toshiba A2. Is TiVo content different?


----------



## bkdtv

Optics said:


> According to The Official AVS Guide to HD DVD Authoring, Nero can burn compatible HD DVD, step 4C:
> 
> Will XBOX compatibility mode work with Nero and HD DVD? I've burned HD content to DVD using Nero and following the AVS guide. The DVD plays fine on my Toshiba A2. Is TiVo content different?


That works in v7, but Nero removed that feature in v8.

That FAQ is about a year old, and it has not be updated to reflect the changes in various programs. For example, using Nero is no longer necessary because MovieFactory6 Plus eliminates that step. That step was necessary with MovieFactory5.


----------



## Optics

bkdtv said:


> That works in v7, but Nero removed that feature in v8.
> 
> That FAQ is about a year old, and it has not be updated to reflect the changes in various programs. For example, using Nero is no longer necessary because MovieFactory6 Plus eliminates that step. That step was necessary with MovieFactory5.


Thanks for the clarification.
Since I already have Nero 7, I won't be "upgrading" to Nero 8 then.


----------



## TAsunder

I'm getting an unspecified error from ulead when I start the burn process. It doesn't happen if I say "no" when it asks to change the project settings to match the video. The difference seems to be the resolution and the video rate. Help?


----------



## bkdtv

TAsunder said:


> I'm getting an unspecified error from ulead when I start the burn process. It doesn't happen if I say "no" when it asks to change the project settings to match the video. The difference seems to be the resolution and the video rate. Help?


Did you skip step #4?

If you answer "no," the Movie Factory 6 Plus will re-encode the video, which will take hours (and reduce quality).


----------



## TAsunder

bkdtv said:


> Did you skip step #4?
> 
> If you answer "no," the Movie Factory 6 Plus will re-encode the video, which will take hours (and reduce quality).


I didn't. It was at 190000000 so nothing needed to be done?

I tried downloading the hd patch for MF 6 but it won't install on my system, saying it didn't find moviefactory. But the patch allegedly adds an option to burn Hd-dvd to dvd media.


----------



## bkdtv

TAsunder said:


> I didn't. It was at 190000000 so nothing needed to be done?
> 
> I tried downloading the hd patch for MF 6 but it won't install on my system, saying it didn't find moviefactory. But the patch allegedly adds an option to burn Hd-dvd to dvd media.


There are two patches for MF6 Plus. I did not think to include the links for those in the first post, but you are absolutely right, they are needed before the instructions will work.

Updates for Ulead MovieFactory 6 Plus

Install patch #1 first and then patch #2.


----------



## TAsunder

It won't let me install the patches. Is it possible they only work on the full version and not the trial verison?


----------



## bkdtv

TAsunder said:


> It won't let me install the patches. Is it possible they only work on the full version and not the trial verison?


That is entirely possible.

I assumed the trial was up-to-date, but if DVD media isn't an option when you choose HD-DVD, then it sounds like it is not.

Here's what I see with the retail version:

Create Video Disk
Import Video


----------



## TAsunder

Ah, well, I'll see if any friends have it. But the disconcerting part is that I tried it with a 15gb disc setting and told it to just make the ISO and not to burn, and it still fails. It fails within about 1 second of clicking the burn button. I would like to think it's a codec problem, but I can actually play the movie in ulead so surely that can't be it.


----------



## TAsunder

I did some more experiments last night using the create ISO mode. I cannot get it to work with ANY Mpeg2 file. If I use an AVI file or other format, it will work. It doesn't seem to even be willing to transcode MPEG2 files. I tried looking online for an mpeg2 codec download but couldn't find one. Surely that is not the problem, though, since I can watch it in any media player on my computer. Hmm


----------



## tootal2

Some times using when making a hd-dvd with ulead dvd movie factory I get a unspecified error. Sometimes it happens right when its starts to make the dvd. other times it happens right before is going to burn a dvd. How can i fix this?

thanks


----------



## bkdtv

tootal2 said:


> Some times using when making a hd-dvd with ulead dvd movie factory I get a unspecified error. Sometimes it happens right when its starts to make the dvd. other times it happens right before is going to burn a dvd. How can i fix this?
> 
> thanks


I assume you already installed both updates for Movie Factory 6 Plus.

If you are using VideoRedo, open your recording and try using Tools -> Quickstream fix. That should fix any errors in the source recording.

If you are using VideoRedo TVSuite, also make sure you are using the newest version (v3.1.3.545) as it improves compatibility with TiVo files.


----------



## slimoli

bkdtv said:


> That is entirely possible.
> 
> I assumed the trial was up-to-date, but if DVD media isn't an option when you choose HD-DVD, then it sounds like it is not.
> 
> Here's what I see with the retail version:
> 
> Create Video Disk
> Import Video


Ulead trial is NOT up-to-date and doesn't allow updates. I have the trial version of MovieStudio 11+ and just bought the full suite from Amazon for US $ 34.00 after 60 bucks rebate (twice 30). One of this rebates expires TODAY.

I am using Moviestudio for a while and making DVDs and HD-DVDs from TiVo recordings is a breeze. The only other product I use is the Roxio Creator 10 to convert the TiVo file to MPEG2 but you can also use the free HarmonyTV "autopilot" to make the conversion. With the Autopilot the TiVo file is converted to MPEG in few minutes, since it only removes the "extra' Tivo stuff from the file.

Standard DVDs , created from HD programs, look very nice . HD-DVDs with full resolution look fantastic but are limited to 22 minutes or 44 using a DL DVD media. It's nice to have the editing capability of MovieStudio 11+ and the potential to re-encode HD in several formats.

One more thing (and an important one). With Windows Movie Maker, Vista edition, we can import the TiVo file directly to the timeline and create a DVD.

Sergio


----------



## bkdtv

slimoli said:


> I am using Moviestudio for a while and making DVDs and HD-DVDs from TiVo recordings is a breeze. The only other product I use is the Roxio Creator 10 to convert the TiVo file to MPEG2 but you can also use the free HarmonyTV "autopilot" to make the conversion. With the Autopilot the TiVo file is converted to MPEG in few minutes, since it only removes the "extra' Tivo stuff from the file.


What is this HarmonyTV program? I'm not familar with that.



slimoli said:


> HD-DVDs with full resolution look fantastic but are limited to 22 minutes or 44 using a DL DVD media. It's nice to have the editing capability of MovieStudio 11+ and the potential to re-encode HD in several formats.


I haven't used Movie Studio 11 (did you mean VideoStudio?), but I regularly create SL DVDs with 40-60 minutes and DL-DVDs with 90-120 minutes of full-resolution HDTV using MovieFactory6 Plus.

As indicated in the first post, all recordings must total 4.38Gb (or less) for burning to a single-layer 4.7Gb DVD or 7.96Gb (or less) for burning to a dual-layer 8.5Gb DVD. Different channels use different bitrates, so recording time will vary by channel and content.

Since the demo version of MovieFactory6 Plus doesn't allow one to create HD-DVDs on DVD media...Did the demo version of VideoStudio allow you to create HD-DVDs?


----------



## slimoli

bkdtv

Sorry, I meant VideoStudio 11+.

Sorry again, it is TVHarmony http://www.tvharmony.com/

I only use the "convert file" feature and none of the other Autopilot functions. The program is free and if all you need is to make the TiVo file a regular MPEG2, it works.

The trial version of Ulead VideoStudio 11+ DOES allow the use of HD-DVD creation however the new HD package cannot be installed and the NEW HD-DVD features will not be present (like the fancy pop-up menus). I have not received my full version yet and all I have is the trial.

I understand your point regarding the 4.7 GB limitation and not necessarely any time limit. That's why I mentioned "full resolution", meaning no conversion to a more efficient compression method. When using VideoStudio 11+ and going straight from the timeline to HD-DVD, without any fine tuning on the compression,all you get is the 22 minutes on a standard DVD media. If, however, you create a video file with some other HD compression, you can get much more time.

Sergio


----------



## bkdtv

slimoli said:


> Sorry again, it is TVHarmony
> 
> I only use the "convert file" feature and none of the other Autopilot functions. The program is free and if all you need is to make the TiVo file a regular MPEG2, it works.http://www.tvharmony.com/


Thanks, I will check that out.



slimoli said:


> I understand your point regarding the 4.7 GB limitation and not necessarely any time limit. That's why I mentioned "full resolution", meaning no conversion to a more efficient compression method. When using VideoStudio 11+ and going straight from the timeline to HD-DVD, without any fine tuning on the compression,all you get is the 22 minutes on a standard DVD media. If, however, you create a video file with some other HD compression, you can get much more time.


The times I quoted above also refer to no conversion or extra compression.

If VideoStudio limits you to 22 minutes without conversion or quality loss, then that is a severe limitation. Movie Factory 6 Plus does not have that limitation. As noted above, I create SL DVDs with 40-60 minutes of pristine, high-definition video *without* any conversion or quality loss.

In the first post, I linked a number of screenshots, including this one of a 51min Dexter episode from SHO-HD. It took ~10 minutes to create and burn that HD-DVD (on a SL DVD-R) in MovieFactory6 Plus.


----------



## slimoli

bkdtv said:


> If VideoStudio limits you to 22 minutes without conversion or quality loss, then that is a severe limitation. Movie Factory 6 Plus does not have that limitation. As noted above, I create SL DVDs with 40-60 minutes of pristine, high-definition video *without* any conversion or quality loss.
> 
> In the first post, I linked a number of screenshots, including this one of a 51min Dexter episode from SHO-HD. It took ~10 minutes to create and burn that HD-DVD (on a SL DVD-R) in MovieFactory6 Plus.


VideoStudio doesn't limit anything, it's just the size of the original file. The 22 minutes is what I get when the original file comes from my HD camcorder at a much higher quality than the already compressed cable signal.

Let's talk about some figures and you will see that we both are right :

The last episode of Dexter, with 1 hour recorded, without any editing, used 3.9 GB of my HDD. Perfectly fits in a 4.7 GB regular DVD and you are absolutely right when you say you can make a full resolution HD-DVD.

The last episode of CSI used 8.9 GB for a 1 hour recording. Even after editing out all commercials it still uses 6.4 GB of HDD and time is reduced to 43 minutes. A "full resolution" HD-DVD would not contain more than 30 minutes of CSI, although 60 minutes of Dexter would be fine. Do the same with HDNET and maybe the capacity will be even lower.

As you can see, we both are right !


----------



## bkdtv

slimoli said:


> The last episode of CSI used 8.9 GB for a 1 hour recording. Even after editing out all commercials it still uses 6.4 GB of HDD and time is reduced to 43 minutes. A "full resolution" HD-DVD would not contain more than 30 minutes of CSI, although 60 minutes of Dexter would be fine. Do the same with HDNET and maybe the capacity will be even lower.
> 
> As you can see, we both are right !


We both understand each other. I just wanted to clarify the issue for others.

I do find it odd that your recording of CSI requires 8.9Gb. ATSC mandates a maximum of 19.4 Mbps, which translates to 8.12Gb for a one-hour recording, or 32 minutes in 4.38Gb. I'm not sure how a CBS recording could be larger than that, unless your cable provider has installed rate shaping gear that is currently configured for just two channels on one QAM.

The CBS is really the exception, because they are one of the very few networks that still uses a full ATSC bitrate (at least in some O&O markets). Most channels require significantly less bits.


----------



## slimoli

Yep, my CBS is outstanding for some reason. Far superior than any other network.


----------



## more_power

VisualStudio 11+ free trial version seems a little buggy to me. Anyone else have that experience? When I try using the Ad-zap the application dies. I tried burning to DVD using the HD-DVD setting and again the app died (maybe a user error). Also, I couldn't figure out the settings to get it to burn to DVD without re-rendering the file. I want the quick burn times mentioned that MovieFactory6 provides. It seems like it would be a good value given the Amazon price and the rebate but I am afraid to buy given my current experience. One would think that VideoStudio and MovieFactory would share the same code for burning DVDs.


----------



## TAsunder

I got my video to work by forcing to re-encode it within moviefactory. I didn't try streamfix though. I wonder if that was the problem...?


----------



## bkdtv

TAsunder said:


> I got my video to work by forcing to re-encode it within moviefactory. I didn't try streamfix though. I wonder if that was the problem...?


Streamfix will fix most errors in the recording. Errors in the recording was probably what caused the problem.

Running Streamfix in VideoRedo takes a few minutes at most and causes no quality loss. Re-encoding takes hours and does cause quality loss. The choice is obvious.


----------



## TAsunder

bkdtv said:


> Streamfix will fix most errors in the recording. Errors in the recording was probably what caused the problem.
> 
> Running Streamfix in VideoRedo takes a few minutes at most and causes no quality loss. Re-encoding takes hours and does cause quality loss. The choice is obvious.


If it was a problem with the recording then it shouldn't have happened with other mpeg videos too, including ones that I did not record with my tivo. It would have to be a chronic problem with the format itself, which it could be. It also seems weird to me that it would fail instantly and not after a while if there was a blip in the recording.


----------



## TexasGrillChef

Nero Version 8 Ultra Edition will *NOW *do TRUE HD-DVD with a $25 plug-in.

http://www.nero.com/enu/bluray-hddvd-video-plugin.html

TGC


----------



## tootal2

I just Bought a hd-a3 And all the hd-dvds i made from my tivo hd play and look good 

thanks


----------



## bkdtv

TexasGrillChef said:


> Nero Version 8 Ultra Edition will *NOW *do TRUE HD-DVD with a $25 plug-in.
> 
> http://www.nero.com/enu/bluray-hddvd-video-plugin.html


As I indicated in the first post, Nero8 will not create HD-DVDs with DVD5 and DVD9 media. With the $25 plug-in, it will only create HD-DVDs with 15Gb and 30Gb media. That's fine if you have a $$$ HD-DVD writer, not so good if you don't.


----------



## rmassey

I have Video ReDo Plus v 2.5.3 500 and when I try to open a .tivo file it tells me :

"Unable to open C:\....filename.tivo 
Video program stream not found"

I have tivo desktop running on my windows 2003 server. I am using https:\\<Tivo S3 ip> via Firefox to DL the .tivo file on another desktop PC on my LAN. The file DL's fine, but I cannot get past this VideoReDo error.

what's wrong here?


----------



## bkdtv

rmassey said:


> I have Video ReDo Plus v 2.5.3 500 and when I try to open a .tivo file it tells me :
> 
> "Unable to open C:\....filename.tivo
> Video program stream not found"
> 
> I have tivo desktop running on my windows 2003 server. I am using https:\\<Tivo S3 ip> via Firefox to DL the .tivo file on another desktop PC on my LAN. The file DL's fine, but I cannot get past this VideoReDo error.
> 
> what's wrong here?


That's probably an issue with that old version of VideoRedo. The 2.5.3 release is more than a year old. The current version of VideoRedo Plus is 2.5.6.512.

Most of the newest improvements and HD Tivo compatibility fixes are found in VideoRedo TVSuite v3.1.3.547 (14-day free trial). That is where VideoRedo is focusing its efforts.


----------



## tootal2

When i have a 720p mpeg ulead mm 6 plus makes me upgrade it to 1080i. If i dont i get a error. How can i fix this?

Also when i open a 6+ gig mpeg file with ulead moive maker 6+ It takes forever just to open the file. The 4 gig files load in about 2 min. How can i fix this?

thanks


----------



## rmassey

bkdtv said:


> That's probably an issue with that old version of VideoRedo. The 2.5.3 release is more than a year old. The current version of VideoRedo Plus is 2.5.6.512.
> 
> Most of the newest improvements and HD Tivo compatibility fixes are found in VideoRedo TVSuite v3.1.3.547 (14-day free trial). That is where VideoRedo is focusing its efforts.


thanks, looks like it's upgrade time


----------



## bkdtv

tootal2 said:


> When i have a 720p mpeg ulead mm 6 plus makes me upgrade it to 1080i. If i dont i get a error. How can i fix this?


Provided you don't skip step #4, you should *never* have to re-encode when creating HD-DVDs in MovieFactory 6 Plus (with latest updates). I just created a 4.2Gb 720p HD-DVD in less than four minutes + burn time.

Re-encoding is required to create Blu-ray compatible disks in MF6+.



tootal2 said:


> Also when i open a 6+ gig mpeg file with ulead moive maker 6+ It takes forever just to open the file. The 4 gig files load in about 2 min. How can i fix this?


I wonder if this could be OS or system-specific?


----------



## rmassey

> The current version of VideoRedo Plus is 2.5.6.512.


Is 2.5.5.512 close enough? Maybe not as I still cannot open a .tivo file.
Unable to open: filename; External reader error: 0x80040227

WTF? This is rapidly becoming a royal PITA.......


----------



## bkdtv

rmassey said:


> Is 2.5.5.512 close enough? Maybe not as I still cannot open a .tivo file.
> Unable to open: filename; External reader error: 0x80040227
> 
> WTF? This is rapidly becoming a royal PITA.......


Did you install Tivo Desktop 2.51, as indicated by the requirements in the first post? Tivo Desktop installs the Directshow filters that VideoRedo uses to decode the .Tivo files.

If you haven't installed Tivo Desktop, then VideoRedo can't open .Tivo files.


----------



## rmassey

bkdtv said:


> Did you install Tivo Desktop 2.51, as indicated by the requirements in the first post? Tivo Desktop installs the Directshow filters that VideoRedo uses to decode the .Tivo files.
> 
> If you haven't installed Tivo Desktop, then VideoRedo can't open .Tivo files.


Ok that's the problem then.... as I stated in my first inquiry, I am running Tivo Desktop on a server and VideoRedo on a workstation. Sounds like I need it all running on the same box.

thanks for the tip


----------



## rmassey

I've been using this process to archive video form the S3, but I just DL and edit via VideoReDo and then park the files on a HD and use pyTivo to stream it back. 

My question is, after editing and saving as a .mpg, do I still have 5.1 audio or does this process save it as 2 ch stereo?


----------



## bkdtv

rmassey said:


> My question is, after editing and saving as a .mpg, do I still have 5.1 audio or does this process save it as 2 ch stereo?


Yes, MPGs saved with Videoredo have the original DD5.1 audio.


----------



## rmassey

bkdtv said:


> Yes, MPGs saved with Videoredo have the original DD5.1 audio.


:up::up::up:


----------



## Canoehead

Has anyone here tried to turn a Tivo MPEG2 HD file into something that a PS3 can play? I know it can handle some kinds of HD Vobs, but I can't seem to make any Tivo files work - I've used TVHarmony and VideoRedo - most times it just showed corrupted data - other times it stuttered badly. 

Another idea would be something that convert a high-def MPEG2 into a MP4 / AVC file. I use Handbrake on normal DVDs, but it chokes on high defs.


----------



## bkdtv

Nero just released a patch (v8.2.8) which adds HD-DVD authoring on DVD, provided you have the $25 add-on. Previously, the $25 add-on only allowed HD-DVD authoring with 15Gb and 30Gb HD-DVD media, which didn't help many people.

I will update the Nero instructions to reflect this 8.2.8 patch later today.


----------



## tootal2

how can i put 480i stuff on hd-dvd without up converting it to 1080i?


----------



## jhuehne

What tool are you using to split the mpeg2 file if the filesize is over the 8gig limit of a dual layer? I did some test recordings and every single recording is over 9gig in size, some over 12.


----------



## jhuehne

Anyone experience studdering on playback? MF6+ was used to author and burn the image. The bitrate said 25k so I did not use hdpatch. This is a dual layer dvd+r burn playback on xbox360 hddvd addon.


----------



## bkdtv

jhuehne said:


> Anyone experience studdering on playback? MF6+ was used to author and burn the image. The bitrate said 25k so I did not use hdpatch. This is a dual layer dvd+r burn playback on xbox360 hddvd addon.


Did you follow the instructions at the bottom for DVD+R disks?

Those are necessary to avoid stutter with DVD+R media on some players.


----------



## jhuehne

Still having problems. I did try the +R instructions. My NEC burner will not allow bitsetting to be set. But, I have tried doing dvd-r burns as well single layer and they are also pausing.

Here is what I have tried:

2 different movies from the tivo hd transferred over to the pc with tivo desktop

1. Take tivo recording into videoredo 2-5-5-512
2. Select cuts for beginning and credits
3. Save as mpeg

Take the resulting movie file in mpeg format which is 9-12gig in size and import it back into videoredo.

1. Cut the movie so a small portion remains, small enough to burn on a dvd5
2. Save as mpeg format

Check bitrate in hdpatch, it is set at 25k by default, do not make changes.

Import mpeg test movie into dmf6+ for hd-dvd project.

1. Leave create menu selected
2. Select dvd 4.7gig in dropdown box
3. Follow wizard through menu creation to burn to disc
4. Burn to a memorex dvd-r 16x media at 16x

Try the resulting burn in xbox360 hd-dvd addon. I get studdering on playback regardless of the point in the movie. 

Originally I split the test movie into 2 parts, one for dual layer, one for single layer. Both burns were done in dmf6+ at 8x for dl, 16x for sl. Both studdered on playback.

Things I have tried:

1. Author movie in dmf6+ to folder, then import folder into nero 6 ultra and burn as dvd udf with xbox compatibility mode selected.
2. Author movie in dmf5 and burn
3. Author movie in dmf5 to folder, then import into nero 6 ultra and burn as dvd movie with instructions from avs forum hd-dvd author thread at 16x
4. Author movie in dmf6+ to folder, then import into nero 6 ultra and burn as dvd movie as above but at 2x burn speed
5. Take second movie through videoredo quickstream fix and use all of the above methods to burn
6. Try to patch with hdpatch to 19k bitrate for header and entire movie then burn

Everything has the same results. Studdering on playback, with or without a menu being created. I tried another hd-dvd I authored with nero6 ultra 2 months ago in the 360 addon and it plays fine with no studdering on the same dvd-r media which was recorded at 16x speed. This was an mpeg2 format tv capture I downloaded and imported into dmf5 then burned with nero6 as dvd video format.

I'm wondering if there is something wrong with the source? The authoring methods are the same as I used before. My burner does not allow setting the bitsetting. I have 3 dl burners hooked up and none of them allow it. I have a 4th new in box I can try to install and use which might work. The thing is I do not think that is the problem because on the single layer dvd-r media the bitsetting does show up in nero as dvd-r not dvd-rom.

I want to get the single layer burns to work properly before wasting more expensive dual layer blanks. I have multiple medias to try as well including 4 brands of dvd+r dl, ritek dvd-r dl, and at least 4 brands of single layer dvd-r.

I'd like to get this to work with my tivo hd. Any suggestions?

Should I be splitting this with something else? Should I use another program to convert the tivo image to mpeg2?


----------



## bkdtv

jhuehne said:


> Still having problems. I did try the +R instructions. My NEC burner will not allow bitsetting to be set. But, I have tried doing dvd-r burns as well single layer and they are also pausing.


I know DVD+Rs will stutter on the Xbox360 and A3/A30/A35 unless the Physical Disc Type is set as per the instructions. The A2/A20/XA2 are more forgiving about that. It was under the impression that bitsetting was unnecessary with DVD-R media, but perhaps that is not correct.

I see you already tried burning to DVD-R at a slower speed. Aside from that, I don't know what to suggest other than a different DVD writer with bitsetting.

I suppose it could be an issue with the specific recording, but a VideoRedo Quickstream fix should eliminate that. You might try a burning a different recording to DVD-R @ 4x with a 15000000 bitrate header. Fyi, the latest version of VideoRedo is 2.5.6.512 and the latest version of VideoRedo TVSuite is 3.1.4.549.

_Edit: Try creating the disk image and then burn it with Imgburn. In ImgBurn, Tools->Settings->Write, make sure the Auto Booktype box checked. Insert the blank media, then go to booktype and change it to DVDROM. A box will pop up saying sucess. Then burn your ISO._


----------



## jhuehne

I've noticed some posts with info about editing the header on the evo file after the hd-dvd folder is generated before you burn it with nero. What exactly is this for and what are you changing?


----------



## jhuehne

I can try a 4x burn on another dvd-r media. I'll probably install the other burner too to try it. The thing I don't understand is why other mpeg2 content seems to author fine. It makes me think I'm missing a step in properly converting the tivo recording before authoring.

What does tvharmony do for you? I started installing that this morning but didn't get completed before leaving for work.


----------



## bkdtv

jhuehne said:


> I've noticed some posts with info about editing the header on the evo file after the hd-dvd folder is generated before you burn it with nero. What exactly is this for and what are you changing?


Don't know.

_Edit: This is necessary to support 720p recordings with past versions of MovieFactory. It is unnecessary with MF6._


----------



## buckeye1010

I am trying this process, but have files from the tivo via tytool. I converted from .ty to .mpg with tytool. But when using Ulead DVD Movie Factory 6 Plus, I get the unspecified error. Has anyone been able to fix this, without having to reconvert to MPEG-4?

Edit: I have a modified HR10-250, if that matters.


----------



## jhuehne

I upgraded to nero 7 and now I can set the booktype to physical. I just did a test burn at 16x and it still studdered on single layer dvd-r. I'm trying a different brand now burning at 4x.

I'll try imageburn next I guess. I still think it has to do with the source not being right. Any other ideas?


----------



## jhuehne

I did not try imageburn yet. However, I unboxed my A2, upgraded firmware and tried it on that. The movies play fine on it, no studdering. They do still have pausing on the xbox 360 addon. Any ideas?


----------



## smb56

I'll tell you what I did in a brief, Windows Vista Business, transferred the UGA vs. Hawaii game, Cut commercials using Video ReDo TVSuite 3.1.4.549, Opened Ulead DVD MF6 Plus, New Video Project, Select DVD Burner, Click Try (haven't bought this program yet but will before the 30 days runs out, killer application), bottom left hand side click on HD Standard 15G, Unclick Create Menu, Add 1st Quarter of ball game, clicked yes to change video properties to match, click next and then click burn. Voila - HD DVD and the picture looks killer.

smb56

ps - watching on a Toshiba HD-A30 with latest firmware.


----------



## tootal2

Whats the fastest way to make a blu-ray dvd from tivo?

Also when i upload a mpeg 2 made from a .tivo back to tivo i get some choppiness. how do i fix this


----------



## DingoAce10

What's up all,
GREAT THREAD! I haven't tried anything yet, but planning to tonight.
I assume in order to create a DVD that plays in just a normal DVD player I would just not select HD in step 4 of the nero instructions?
I plan on making BRs for some of my shows/movies, but for my daughter's none HD shows that we "take on the road" I just need regular DVD format to play in the portalable DVD player.

Thanks for the great post!


----------



## tootal2

I fixed my unspecified error error problem by reinstalling the ulead movie maker. Now i can make 720p dvds with no problems.

hope this helps anyone.


----------



## bkdtv

DingoAce10 said:


> What's up all,
> GREAT THREAD! I haven't tried anything yet, but planning to tonight.
> I assume in order to create a DVD that plays in just a normal DVD player I would just not select HD in step 4 of the nero instructions?
> I plan on making BRs for some of my shows/movies, but for my daughter's none HD shows that we "take on the road" I just need regular DVD format to play in the portalable DVD player.


If you just want to make standard DVDs, VideoRedo TVSuite is great for that. In VideoRedo TVSuite, you open the recording, select the menu to remove the commercials, and click "Create DVD."

You can download the demo here.


----------



## bkdtv

h0mi said:


> I thought HD-DVD supported the AVC codec? These discs won't work in HD-DVD players?


AVC is separate from AVCHD. AVCHD is a disk format, while AVC is a codec. HD-DVD supports the AVC codec, but not the AVCHD disk format.


----------



## RonDawg

BTW how long is it supposed to take for HiDef videos to load into Ulead? I've done two so far, one 20 minutes the other 40 minutes long, and while both load into VideoReDo rather quickly, they take FOREVER (over an hour in the case of the 40 minute, 3.6 GB video) to load into Ulead for burning.

My computer is a Dell XPS-410 w/ Vista Home Premium running a Core2 Duo processor with 2 GB of RAM and an eSATA drive, for those who are wondering. All other programs are closed when I do this, and I've tried disabling both Kaspersky and TiVo Desktop, but this hasn't appeared to speed up things.

If this is not normal, is there anything I can do with my present computer to speed it up?


----------



## bkdtv

RonDawg,

I assume you've installed both of the patches?

Are you using NTFS or FAT32 formatting on your hard drive? Others have reported that Ulead MF6+ can be ridiculously slow to load larger files on FAT32 formatted drives.


----------



## Ipaqjoe

I am going to give this a try (making HD DVD's from my S3)
My question is about installing the updates/patches for Ulead Movie Factory 6 (what order)

Post #1 says to install both updates
I see three updates here, but only one appears to be for Movie factory 6 plus (the one dated 2007/12/5)

If I follow the steps to install Hotfix #1 properly it says to:
1. Manually remove the DVD MovieFactory 6/6Plus files/folder under Program Files or where you installed.
2. Install this Hot Fix
3. Install DVD MovieFactory 6/6Plus

Does step 1 above remove Patch #1 and Patch #2 or are the updated files located outside of the Program Files/Ulead folder?

If I am starting from scratch (no current install of Movie Factory 6 Plus at all), should I install hotfix #1 first, then install the main program followed by Patch #1 and Patch #2 to get everything all up to date?


----------



## bkdtv

The 12/5 hotfix is only needed if you have a problem with installation. If you don't have a problem with installation, that patch is unnecessary.

You only need Patch 1 and Patch 2, which both apply to MovieFactory6 Plus. Install Patch 1 and then install Patch 2.


----------



## RonDawg

bkdtv said:


> I assume you've installed both of the patches?


Yes, I downloaded and installed in order the two patches for Ulead DMF 6. I didn't need the Hotfix as the installation went fine.



> Are you using NTFS or FAT32 formatting on your hard drive? Others have reported that Ulead MF6+ can be ridiculously slow to load larger files on FAT32 formatted drives.


Definitely NTFS. I don't think FAT32 is even an option for XP and I seriously doubt it is for Vista.

I've successfully made two HD-DVD discs, my issue is that it takes FOREVER to do so, mostly in getting Ulead DMF to load the file.

I also downloaded and installed the HD Patch program, and patched the programs to 25 MB/sec.


----------



## bkdtv

Are you using any third-party antivirus or firewall programs?

If so, you might try rebooting into safe mode [where those programs don't run] to see whether you have the same loading delays there.


----------



## RonDawg

I have Kaspersky but I disabled that during this process. The only Firewall I use is the one with my router, though I will check to see if the one that comes with Windows is also being used. 

I'll also try Safe Mode. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## tootal2

The price of a hd-dvd player dropped to 129.95 at amazion.com Its a the same player i use to play hd-dvds made from tivo hd. I think im going to stay with hd-dvd. Blu-rays take way to long to make.

http://www.amazon.com/Toshiba-HD-A3-720p-1080i-Player/dp/B000U62N1S


----------



## RonDawg

I originally wanted a Blu-Ray, but when I found out that BD discs take a long time to encode, I went with HD-DVD instead. However, with the issues I'm having, I wonder if I should have stuck with Blu-Ray instead....

BTW thanks for the link. I bought that same player last week (GREAT player BTW for this type of thing, and/or if your TV doesn't handle 1080p) for $168.88, now I should contact Amazon for a price guarantee.

EDIT: Price is now up to $139.88 but I just called Amazon and they will refund me $24. I'll try to remember to check again to see if the price goes back down.


----------



## DingoAce10

Thanks for the reply BK! Another dumb question is, with your instructions, do I need TTG PLus? or do the tool you mention convert to DVD format? From page 1 of this thread it looks like "no"

Thanks!


----------



## jhuehne

For those of you with TTG plus, does it allow you to pause transfers and resume them? I know with the free version I'm using you cannot do this and if your transfer gets interrupted you have to delete the pc file and start over.


----------



## bkdtv

DingoAce10 said:


> Thanks for the reply BK! Another dumb question is, with your instructions, do I need TTG PLus?


No, you do not. The free version of TiVo Desktop does everything you need.



DingoAce10 said:


> or do the tool you mention convert to DVD format? From page 1 of this thread it looks like "no"


If you just want to make standard DVDs -- and not HD-DVDs -- without commercials, TiVo Desktop (free) and VideoRedo TVSuite is all you need.


----------



## RonDawg

Update on my "Forever to Load" issue: I have streamlined my Vista PC by disabling a lot of the features that look good but suck up processing power such as Vista Aero Interface. I also disabled many features that I rarely use, but appear to be constantly causing hard drive read/writes such as Google desktop and ATI's own graphics interface software (I left the drivers in though).

It's sped up my PC for most other tasks but I still have the "Forever to Load" issue. I'm convinced it's an issue with Ulead, as VideoReDo works great as usual; either it doesn't get along with Vista very well, and/or it doesn't like some piece of software that's in my PC.

I don't expect to be making a lot of HD-DVD's, so I guess I"ll just have to put up with the snail's pace of the DVD burning process until the folks at VideoReDo include HD burning capabilities in a future release.

Thanks to bkdtv and others for their suggestions.


----------



## Flappjakk

I copied a 1 hr HD show off my Tivo using Tivo Desktop and created a Bluray on DVD movie as described in this thread. I used a single layer DVD-RW disk. The only device I have that can play bluray movies is my PS3. I don't have any bluray movies, but I have to assume that the user interaction would be identical to DVD (as far as menus, etc). When I put a DVD movie in my PS3, I have to navigate to the "Movie" menu in the XMB and scroll down until I see "DVD Video", under the "DVD Video" it says "DVD-ROM". When I put the DVD I created in the PS3, it identifies it as "Data Disc". I don't have any idea what I'm doing wrong, but I expected it to say "Bluray Video" "DVD-ROM". Again, I don't have any bluray movies to compare it to. Here are the files that were created:
C:\Media\AVCHD\AVCHD\BDMV\INDEX.BDM
C:\Media\AVCHD\AVCHD\BDMV\MOVIEOBJ.BDM
C:\Media\AVCHD\AVCHD\BDMV\BACKUP\INDEX.BDM
C:\Media\AVCHD\AVCHD\BDMV\BACKUP\MOVIEOBJ.BDM
C:\Media\AVCHD\AVCHD\BDMV\BACKUP\CLIPINF\00000.CPI
C:\Media\AVCHD\AVCHD\BDMV\BACKUP\CLIPINF\00001.CPI
C:\Media\AVCHD\AVCHD\BDMV\BACKUP\PLAYLIST\00000.MPL
C:\Media\AVCHD\AVCHD\BDMV\BACKUP\PLAYLIST\01200.MPL
C:\Media\AVCHD\AVCHD\BDMV\CLIPINF\00000.CPI
C:\Media\AVCHD\AVCHD\BDMV\CLIPINF\00001.CPI
C:\Media\AVCHD\AVCHD\BDMV\PLAYLIST\00000.MPL
C:\Media\AVCHD\AVCHD\BDMV\PLAYLIST\01200.MPL
C:\Media\AVCHD\AVCHD\BDMV\STREAM\00000.MTS
C:\Media\AVCHD\AVCHD\BDMV\STREAM\00001.MTS

If I use the PS3 to navigate to the "stream" folder I can play the MTS files and they play in HD. One of them is the menu I created, but it has no interaction. I did some searching on the internet and found that the 2 files index.bdm and movieobj.bdm are typically named with bdmv extensions, but I haven't tried renaming them to see if it helps. I'd appreciate anyone's suggestions. Maybe it's doing what it's supposed to do?


----------



## Flappjakk

Noone has any ideas?


----------



## tootal2

Flappjakk said:


> Noone has any ideas?


You could just buy a hd-dvd player for 100.00 and make them in hd-dvd on dvd-r. hd-dvds are alot faster to make. only takes about 30 min.


----------



## RonDawg

Flappjakk said:


> Noone has any ideas?


For anybody to start helping you, you need to explain HOW you did this.

1. What software are you using to burn the BD-compatible discs? Ulead? Nero?

2. Explain the EXACT procedure you're using with the particular software. For example, with NERO the procedure to make HD-DVD and BD-compatible discs from standard DVD's is different than using the real high definition discs.

3. Also with Nero, there is an option to make data versions of HD-DVD and Blu-Ray discs, which allows you greater capacity but doesn't make them playable.


----------



## netsurfer

Here is what I would like to know.

Does the process described in post #1 result in being able to burn a 1920 x 1080 high definition disk that is playable on a HD-DVD or Blue-ray player with the full 1920 x 1080?


----------



## RonDawg

netsurfer said:


> Does the process described in post #1 result in being able to burn a 1920 x 1080 high definition disk that is playable on a HD-DVD or Blue-ray player with the full 1920 x 1080?


According to Nero (I dumped Ulead), the answer is yes.


----------



## smb56

Netsurfer, I have burned several 1920x1080 HD-DVDs and they play just fine in the full 1920x1080 on my Toshiba HD-A30 with the settings on 
"up to 1080i" mode. This looks identical to what is recorded on my S3 which is 1920x1080i.

smb56


----------



## Flappjakk

OK, sorry it took me so long to reply. Here's what I did.


RonDawg said:


> For anybody to start helping you, you need to explain HOW you did this.
> 
> 1. What software are you using to burn the BD-compatible discs? Ulead? Nero?


Nero.



RonDawg said:


> 2. Explain the EXACT procedure you're using with the particular software. For example, with NERO the procedure to make HD-DVD and BD-compatible discs from standard DVD's is different than using the real high definition discs.


I used the steps in the first post on this thread. I used Tivo To Go to copy a 1 hour show to my PC. I then used Video Redo to strip the commercials and save as an MPG. I used Nero Vision to create an AVCHD compatible DVD. I used a DVD-RW disk. I created a menu and told Nero Vision to save it to a hard drive folder. This listing of files is in my previous post. I then burned the files to a disk. I wasn't sure exactly what to burn, so I first burned the contents of the BDMV folder, which resulted in:
E:\INDEX.BDM
E:\MOVIEOBJ.BDM
etc...
which I later learned was wrong. Then I burned the BDMV folder, which resulted in:
E:\BDMV\INDEX.BDM
E:\BDMV\MOVIEOBJ.BDM
but that didn't work either. I thought maybe it was because it was really a DVD and not BD, so I burned the AVCHD folder, which resulted in:
E:\AVCHD\BDMV\INDEX.BDM
E:\AVCHD\AVCHD\BDMV\MOVIEOBJ.BDM
but that didn't work either. Not sure what else to do here.



RonDawg said:


> 3. Also with Nero, there is an option to make data versions of HD-DVD and Blu-Ray discs, which allows you greater capacity but doesn't make them playable.


This may have been where I went wrong. Since I was burning to DVD there was no option in Nero Burning ROM to make a BD movie. Maybe I should change the burner to ISO burner, burn a BD image then burn that to the DVD?

Edit:
If I tell Nero to not limit the Image Burner to CD/DVD (File -> Options -> Enable all supported recorder formats for the Image Recorder) and I select Bluray disk, there is no "Movie" option like there is for DVD. Is there something I am missing or another option to enable movie format on BD?


----------



## smb56

RonDawg, I am using Vista Business Premium on an older 3.0 ghz 4 gbs/ dual channel ram (which windows will only recognize 3.2 gbs) and I can load and burn 45 minutes worth of 1080i video in less than 20 minutes. On the other hand, using Nero 8 for BluRay has taken somewhere in the neighborhood of 1-1/2 hours. Hope this helps all.

smb56


----------



## blacknoi

I followed the OPs instruction and was able to create two HDDVDs on DVD+R DL discs.

Looks very very cool.

The only problem was, I recorded (the remake/new) Miami Vice off of Starz HD ..and it ended up being 10GB so it wouldnt fit on my DL DVD+R... bleh.


----------



## tootal2

is there anyway of making a hd blu-ray dvd on dvd-r without converting it to mpeg 4? I hope ulead will release a plug in to fix this. should i just keep making hd-dvds from tivo on 4.7 dvd-rs? 

also theres no way i will buy a blu-ray player till profile 2.0 players come out.
if you buy a blu-ray player now with profile 1.0 or 1.1 your just wasting money.


----------



## RonDawg

Why stop making HD-DVD's just because Toshiba lost the format war? If anything, this is an opportunity to pick up a really cheap HD-DVD player (I ended up getting mine for $125 before my 30 day return window ended) to use for your home-made high definition programs.

Even Beta hung around for some time after VHS started to dominate the VCR market.


----------



## grew

SO i'm a bit confused about this authoring business... I'm trying to make a Blu ray disc with Nero. And when i take my 18gb mpeg2 stream and import it into the program to encode to AVC it says it won't fit?? Even though I have the quality setting set to Fit to disc (dual layer dvd). can someone please advise?


----------



## Barryrod

I will keep making HD-DVDs from my HDV camcorder recordings. Watching the kids and dogs in full HD from disc is too cool. No more hooking the camcorder to the tv to watch in full HD.


----------



## Prestond

I see that the instructions in this thread state to use Video Redo but Movie Factory 6 Plus has commercial editing. Has any one tried that and if so did it work and why not use the Movie Factory 6 Plus instead of additional step using Video Redo?


----------



## HiKent

Hi,

It's great to be able to save programs to HD-DVD. Given the great instructions, it worked for me first time. Great work on the instructions!

However, I've not been able to figure out how to get programs back off the HD-DVD so I can later transfer them back to the TiVo. 

You ask "Why not just play back on my HD-DVD player"? I give you the example of "Elmo's Christmas Countdown", which my daughter loved & watched many times. I saved the .TiVo file to a data DVD so I can reload it on the TiVo next Christmas. Instead of archiving as a data file, I'd like to save in 3XDVD format -- playback in HD-DVD player or transfer back to TiVo for easy access.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Flappjakk

OK, so I tried again, this time burning the DVD directly from Nero Vision rather than saving the files to my hard drive then burning them back to disk. That worked. When I insert the disk into my PS3, it says "AVCHD" then in little letters under it it says "DVD-RW". Looks like my problem is resolved.


----------



## tootal2

HiKent said:


> Hi,
> 
> It's great to be able to save programs to HD-DVD. Given the great instructions, it worked for me first time. Great work on the instructions!
> 
> However, I've not been able to figure out how to get programs back off the HD-DVD so I can later transfer them back to the TiVo.
> 
> You ask "Why not just play back on my HD-DVD player"? I give you the example of "Elmo's Christmas Countdown", which my daughter loved & watched many times. I saved the .TiVo file to a data DVD so I can reload it on the TiVo next Christmas. Instead of archiving as a data file, I'd like to save in 3XDVD format -- playback in HD-DVD player or transfer back to TiVo for easy access.
> 
> Any thoughts?


You can use a program to copy hd-dvd disc to copy them back to your hard drive.


----------



## captainDlp

Sorry if this is a repost but I've seen a few places state that Nero will not burn HD-DVD content on a standard DVD. It will but requires a small workaround. The trick is to author the HD-DVD content to your hard drive and then use the steps found at this link to tweak the DVD compilation properties: http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=705146
It is under the Basic Steps sections, Item 4. I have personally used technique 2 several times to burn HD movies for my HD-A2 player. The HD-DVD plugin is required to use Nero for the authoring. If you have the plugin in can select DVD->mini HD-DVD in Nero Vision which will actually burn or author the disk too. It works well with 1080i content but the 720p patch described in the guide does not work for Nero. If anybody has a way to quickly author HD-DVD content using 720p content within Nero, PLEASE let me know.


----------



## jtkohl

Toast Titanium 9, with the HD-DVD/Blu-Ray HD plugin (currently free if downloaded) will make HD-DVD and BluRay discs on DVD media.
I haven't fully figured out under what circumstances it will not reencode video, however. One local 1080i broadcast (OTA recording) went as-is, but a movie from STARZHD had to be reencoded.
Also, all audio is converted to stereo--even 5.1 audio is remixed :down:
But in theory, it's just drop files, burn (wait) and go.


----------



## bkdtv

I'll try to update the first post tomorrow with the updated information. Been busy lately.


----------



## videojanitor

Just wondering if anyone has any success burning BD video to DVD media with Toast 9 on the Mac? It works for me, but ONLY with source material that is 720p. Anything 1080i looks bad -- the video is freezing as well as dropping frames, plus there is occasional pixellation. So far, after trying about a million different settings, I can't find anything that will improve the situation ...


----------



## videojanitor

This thread has been dead for awhile so I thought it was time to resurrect it. In reading through the old posts, I'm not sure how much of the information is still valid, or needs updating.

What's not covered here in much detail is what is needed to burn TiVo recordings to *Blu-ray media* -- most of the discussion centers on burning to DVD media.

I've seen Roxio 10 mentioned as the best solution for burning to Blu-ray discs -- is this still true?

In a nutshell, I simply want to burn HD TiVo recordings (from OTA broadcasts) to Blu-ray media with NO re-encoding. Is anyone else trying to do this? If so, what software are you using? (on the PC)


----------



## tootal2

videojanitor said:


> This thread has been dead for awhile so I thought it was time to resurrect it. In reading through the old posts, I'm not sure how much of the information is still valid, or needs updating.
> 
> What's not covered here in much detail is what is needed to burn TiVo recordings to *Blu-ray media* -- most of the discussion centers on burning to DVD media.
> 
> I've seen Roxio 10 mentioned as the best solution for burning to Blu-ray discs -- is this still true?
> 
> In a nutshell, I simply want to burn HD TiVo recordings (from OTA broadcasts) to Blu-ray media with NO re-encoding. Is anyone else trying to do this? If so, what software are you using? (on the PC)


You can do that with hd-dvd. I wish blu-ray lost the format war.


----------



## videojanitor

tootal2 said:


> You can do that with hd-dvd. I wish blu-ray lost the format war.


I am all Blu-ray here, so I'm looking for a Blu-ray solution. I'm sure it can be done based on earlier postings -- but since so much time has past, I was hoping people had more experience now and there was some updated info.


----------



## videojanitor

Nothin' huh? Well, looks like I'll be blazing my own trail. I'll post results if anyone's interested, though it doesn't seem like there's much.


----------



## moyekj

I don't see much point creating a BD disk burn. You can keep the HD mpeg2 in it's original form and use TTCB to Tivo S3/HD or other HD media player for playing it back.


----------



## videojanitor

Well, I think it all depends on the individual. For me, burning to BD media is a cool thing -- my S3 TiVo and all my computer crap is located in my office, while in the living room there is a DirecTV HD TiVo as well as a DirecTV HR20 DVR. I can't transfer HD programs to either of those boxes. However, there is a Blu-ray player out there, so archiving some stuff on BD makes sense to ME, as it is the most convenient way to view this content out there. I also like to archive stuff on physical media, and this makes it very easy to pull a disc off the shelf, pop in the the player, and start watchin'. YMMV.


----------



## videojanitor

videojanitor said:


> Well, looks like I'll be blazing my own trail. I'll post results if anyone's interested, though it doesn't seem like there's much.


Quoting myself here. Had some success tonight -- bought a copy of MovieFactory 6 plus the HD pack, and after following the instructions in post #1 of this thread, I was able to successfully burn to a BD-RE disc with no re-encoding. I ran into trouble at first, but it turned out that somehow, for whatever reason, the first TiVo file I was trying to burn had some kind of problem -- very juddery motion, though it looked fine on the S3. It was a 1080i recording -- so I made a new 1080i recording and tried that, and it worked fine. Go figure.

Looks like I am business.


----------



## tootal2

videojanitor said:


> Quoting myself here. Had some success tonight -- bought a copy of MovieFactory 6 plus the HD pack, and after following the instructions in post #1 of this thread, I was able to successfully burn to a BD-RE disc with no re-encoding. I ran into trouble at first, but it turned out that somehow, for whatever reason, the first TiVo file I was trying to burn had some kind of problem -- very juddery motion, though it looked fine on the S3. It was a 1080i recording -- so I made a new 1080i recording and tried that, and it worked fine. Go figure.
> 
> Looks like I am business.


I use to use that program now i just save them as mpg2s. I still cant afford a blu-ray player with profile 2.0


----------



## mchad65

I know this thread is pretty old, but I have a question. In the original post, it is stated that creating a blu-ray disc using moviefactory 6 will take only 15 min. I am following the instructions exactly, and MF6 is taking 2 hours to create a BR-D from a TIVO HD mpg file. (It's not my pc, quad-core 3ghz extreme proc and 2 gigs)

I use the default settings on the blu-ray recorder prog of MF6

Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## gungorayar

Hi;
i've been tryin' to burn HD files on a blank DVD disc to watch on my Toshiba EP30 HD DVD player for well a long time but no progress so far.Seems I will give up.Netiher DVD movie factory nor Nero 8 is helpful.I guess i will try to find another way.Thanks anyway.


----------



## videojanitor

mchad65 said:


> I know this thread is pretty old, but I have a question. In the original post, it is stated that creating a blu-ray disc using moviefactory 6 will take only 15 min. I am following the instructions exactly, and MF6 is taking 2 hours to create a BR-D from a TIVO HD mpg file. (It's not my pc, quad-core 3ghz extreme proc and 2 gigs)
> 
> I use the default settings on the blu-ray recorder prog of MF6
> 
> Am I doing something wrong?


Sorry I didn't see your post earlier -- hopefully you're still around to read this response. You're probably not doing anything wrong. I found that MF6+ was rather hit-and-miss, and ran into some big problems when trying to add chapter marks to 720p recordings. After not receiving any helpful responses from Corel, I got a refund on that, and tried Arcsoft's "Total Media Extreme" instead. This works a lot better. I just import the TiVo MPEG files, create a cheesy menu and add chapters if desired, and then burn to my hard drive as a BD disk image. From there, I use Nero (though pretty much any burning software will do), to burn the BD folders to DVD media.

I believe they (Arcsoft) have a trial version on their website, so you can try it and see if it works for you.


----------



## videojanitor

gungorayar said:


> Hi;
> i've been tryin' to burn HD files on a blank DVD disc to watch on my Toshiba EP30 HD DVD player for well a long time but no progress so far.Seems I will give up.Netiher DVD movie factory nor Nero 8 is helpful.I guess i will try to find another way.Thanks anyway.


I would need more info in order to be able help, but as I just stated to another forum member, head on over to Arcsoft's website and download the trial version of "Total Media Extreme." I've had good results using that to burn TiVo HD files to DVD media.


----------



## gungorayar

videojanitor said:


> I would need more info in order to be able help, but as I just stated to another forum member, head on over to Arcsoft's website and download the trial version of "Total Media Extreme." I've had good results using that to burn TiVo HD files to DVD media.


Thanks for your interest.What info would you like me to give you,please list it.


----------



## paubar6

Can it be done that way, rather than link to PC thru Tivo Desktop? I have a Tivo HD on order now. Linking to PC for me would be difficult because of locations in the house. Appreciate any guidance on this.


----------



## videojanitor

I haven't heard of anyone transferring shows via USB, so I don't think that's possible. If your PC is far from to your TiVo, you can use a wireless adapter, as long as you have Wi-Fi in the house.


----------



## bkdtv

The first page is in dire need of an update. I'll try to get to it this week.


----------



## tootal2

Some blu-ray player say they will play mpeg2 on a dvd. Has anyone tried this? 
That would be a lot easer and cheaper then making blu-ray disc.


----------



## videojanitor

tootal2 said:


> Some blu-ray player say they will play mpeg2 on a dvd. Has anyone tried this?
> That would be a lot easer and cheaper then making blu-ray disc.


Yes, I've tried it, and it works. However, for some reason, I have recently had trouble when trying to make the discs using Arcsoft's Total Media Extreme (which previously worked): The last few files I tried to use had incredible audio sync problems -- it started off a few seconds out of sync, and by the end of 30 minutes, it was several MINUTES off!! I still haven't figured out what the heck is going on.

Meanwhile, I may not even make discs anymore. I found out about, and bought one of these:

http://westerndigital.com/en/products/products.asp?driveid=572&language=en

It plays most TiVo files perfectly, once you run them through TiVo Decoder or VideoReDo and save it as an MPEG. Not totally without problems -- I've had some things where there's no audio -- might be an issue with files that contain 5.1 -- not sure yet. Still testing ...


----------



## RonDawg

tootal2 said:


> Some blu-ray player say they will play mpeg2 on a dvd. Has anyone tried this? That would be a lot easer and cheaper then making blu-ray disc.


Sorry for the late response, but yes it is possible to do so. Just burn the MPEG-2 as a data DVD and finalize the disc.

I don't know about other players, but the Sony BDP-S300/301 series works well for this. Owners of this and possibly other Sony BluRay units, once you put the disc in, wait for the display to say "Data DVD" then press System Menu and then navigate to "Movie" and then select the title.

The video quality and stereo audio quality seem to be the same as from the TiVo. I haven't tested it to see if DD 5.1 is also preserved.

No additional software is needed other than something to decode the TiVo files to MPEG-2 such as VideoReDo, and to burn a data DVD such as Nero, or the built-in DVD burning tools that come with Windows Vista Home Premium and Ultimate. It is MUCH easier and faster than trying to author an HD-DVD or BluRay disc with Ulead, which I've pretty much given up on.

Note that the same size limitations apply (4.3 GB on single layer DVD, 7.9 GB on double layer +R). Some 1 hour HD programs can be whittled down to a single sided DVD after commercials are removed (especially Discovery and its offshoots) but others such as HistoryHD will require a double layer disc for a one hour program, or be divided up onto two discs for each hour of broadcast time.


----------



## videojanitor

RonDawg said:


> Sorry for the late response, but yes it is possible to do so. Just burn the MPEG-2 as a data DVD and finalize the disc.
> 
> I don't know about other players, but the Sony BDP-S300/301 series works well for this. Owners of this and possibly other Sony BluRay units, once you put the disc in, wait for the display to say "Data DVD" then press System Menu and then navigate to "Movie" and then select the title.


Hey, that's a good trick -- thanks for the tip! Do you know if it's possible to do the same thing using BD-RE or BD-R media for greater capacity? I've tried it with a BD-RE disc, but the player (a Sony BDP-S300) says "Can't Play." Perhaps I need to mess with the various data format settings?


----------



## RonDawg

videojanitor said:


> Hey, that's a good trick -- thanks for the tip! Do you know if it's possible to do the same thing using BD-RE or BD-R media for greater capacity? I've tried it with a BD-RE disc, but the player (a Sony BDP-S300) says "Can't Play." Perhaps I need to mess with the various data format settings?


I don't see why it wouldn't work with a BD-R/RE disc, but to play these on the BDP-S300/301 you need to download and install the latest firmware update from the Sony website.


----------



## Amnesia

If you burn a ton of SD material to a Blu-ray, will your Blu-ray player upscale it?


----------



## bkdtv

Amnesia said:


> If you burn a ton of SD material to a Blu-ray, will your Blu-ray player upscale it?


Yes, just like a Blu-ray player will upscale DVDs.

That said, some Blu-ray players don't do a very good job with upscaling. This is one of the major areas of differentiation between players.


----------



## Amnesia

bkdtv said:


> Yes, just like a Blu-ray player will upscale DVDs.


Thanks---I was worried that the Blu-ray player would recognize the disc as a Blu-ray and therefore not upscale...


----------



## videojanitor

RonDawg said:


> I don't see why it wouldn't work with a BD-R/RE disc, but to play these on the BDP-S300/301 you need to download and install the latest firmware update from the Sony website.


Hmmm, tried updating to the latest firmware (4.3), but the disc still won't play. Tried re-burning it with a different file structure -- ISO9660+UDF 1.02 -- that works for regular DVDs, but still doesn't work. If I browse the disc with my PC, I can see and play the file, just like any other disc. Not sure what I am doing wrong, but obviously something ...


----------

